# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > في حب الله نلتقي > منتدى الصوتيات والمرئيات الإسلامية >  جديد ألبومات الأناشيد الإسلامية

## هدوء عاصف

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم











دعما للفن الملتزم الهادف نخصص هذه المساحة للإناشيد الإسلامية والألبومات الجديدة للإعلان عنها .. هنا نقدّم كل إعلانات الألبومات الجديدة للأناشيد الإسلامية .. طمعا في نشر الفن الهادف والبنّــــــــــــــــاء ..



شاركونا الدعم لتحصلوا على الأجر والثواب .. ولنطرب اسماعنا بخير الكلام



أهلا بكم

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*[align=center] بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 




*برعاية الكترونية حصرية من* 


*شـبكـــة بـسـمـلــــــه الانشـاديـّــــــة*


*BSMLH.NET* 





*مؤسسة أوج للانتاج الفني* 


*تقدّم* 


*الفنان المتألق* 
*الفائز بلقب منشد الشارقة 2*

*ابراهيم الدردساوي*
 


*في ألبومه الأول*




*{ باسمك اللهم }* 




** 

** 


**
 
** 
*هندسة صوتية ومكساج :* 
*أيمن الحلاق* 
** 



*تم التسجيل والعمليّات الفنية في :* 
*استديوهات أوج للانتاج الفني*

*عمان - الأردن*
*تلفاكس : 0096265654541*



** 

** 

** 

** 
*مؤسسة أوج للانتاج الفني* 





*وكيل التوزيع في الأردن:* 

** 

** 

** 

** 

*تصميم الأغلفة :* 
*فاروق الكباريتي* 
** 

 

*{ لتحميل المقاطع }* 


*[ نسخة الايقاع ]* 
*http://www.bsmlh.net/bsmlh4/album/besmekah/BESMEK_ALLAHOMA_D.mp3* 



*[ نسخة المؤثرات ]*



*http://www.bsmlh.net/bsmlh4/album/besmekah/BESMEK_ALLAHOMA_V.mp3*



** 
*الألبوم قريباً جدا ً في الأسواق* 

** 






* عند النقل يرجى ذكر المصدر*  



[/align]

----------


## بياض الثلج

أنا بحب أسمع أناشيد أكثر 
على الأقل بتكون هادفة نوعا ما 

يسلموااا هدوء 
في ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله :SnipeR (69):

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center]
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم





*شـبكـــة بـسـمـلــــــه الانشـاديـّــــــة*
*BSMLH**.**NET*



*تقـدّم وحصريا ً*

*النشيد الجديد*
*{** قرآن الله* *}*

*المنشد*
*عبدالرحمن القريوتي*





  



كلمات وألحان وأداء :
*عبدالرحمن القريوتي*






اهداء المنشد : 
إلى كل شهيد روى بدمائه الزكية أرضه ووطنه 
إلى كل مجتهد وحافظ لكتاب الله الكريم
إلى كل من يبذل جهده ويسعى لتعليم كتاب الله الكريم
إلى كل منفق ومحسن يجود بما تجود به نفسه سعيا لإيجاد جيل قرآني متميز
إلى كل مسلم غيور على دينه وعلى كتاب ربه 
أهديكم كلماتي ... قرآن الله 




توزيع:
*علي الجوجو*





الهندسة الصوتية :
*محمود عمار*





شكر خاص :
*محمد القيسي*




تصميم البنر :
*عمر الجنيدي*




*{ للتحميل }*


[ نسخة الموسيقى ]

http://www.bsmlh.net/songs/qur2anullah_m.mp3


[ نسخة المؤثرات ]


http://www.bsmlh.net/songs/qur2anullah_v.mp3



* رايت كليك + حفظ باسم

 


 عند النقل يرجى ذكر *المصدر*  






[/align]

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center]
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم





*شـبكـــة بـسـمـلــــــه الانشـاديـّــــــة*
*BSMLH**.**NET*



*تقـدّم*

*فيديو كليب*
*{** لأجلكِ* *}*

*للمنشد القدير*
*غسان أبو خضرة*





  



أداء :
*غسان أبو خضرة*





كلمات:
*عواد المهداوي*





ألحان :
*أيمن الحلاق*





التوزيع والهندسة الصوتية :
*أيمن الحلاق*





تم التسجيل والتوزيع في :








برعاية:

*مؤسسة القدس الدولية*
www.alquds-online.org


&

*مدارس الرضوان*
*عمان - الأردن*

&

*Raniange*
*رانياج لمستحضرات التجميل*

&

*مؤسسة الخليلي*
*لتجارة السيراميك*
*عمان - الأردن*


&

*مؤسسة الأقطش التجارية*
*عمان - الأردن*

&

*مؤسسة نهاد أبو حجير*
*عمان - الأردن*

&

*مؤسسة كفر راعي*
*للأدوات الصحية*
*عمان - الأردن*





كاميرا:
*العاصي*

اضاءة:
*ابراهيم بيجو*





مخرج منفذ :
*محمود سليم*





مدير انتاج :
*يوسف جو*





منتج منفذ :
*أحمد عبده*
*النور للانتاج الاعلامي*




الاشراف العام :


*ملتقى القدس الثقافي*
عمان - الأردن 





مدير تصوير :
*حافظ الكيلاني*





اخراج :
*أحمد زهران*





انتاج :



*الحملة الأهلية لاحتفالية القدس*
*عاصمة الثقافة العربية 2009*





*{ للتحميل }*


[ جودة عالية ]

http://www.bsmlh.net/gift/clips/l2ajleki_h.rmvb


[ جودة منخفضة ]


http://www.bsmlh.net/gift/clips/l2ajleki_l.rmvb


* رايت كليك + حفظ باسم
* النسخلة بالايقاع

 




 عند النقل يرجى ذكر*المصدر*  







[/align]

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center]
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم





*شـبكـــة بـسـمـلــــــه الانشـاديـّــــــة*
*BSMLH**.**NET*





*تقـدّم وحصرياً*

*النشيد الجديد*

*{** قلبي لهم* *}*

*للفنان الصاعد*
*عبدالله الضباب*





  



أداء وألحان :
*عبدالله الضباب*





كلمات:
*عبدالصمد غريب*





كورال:
*أحمد آل السلطان*
*عبدالله الضباب*





توزيع ومكس وماستر:
*م. محمد الحذيفي*





تم التسجيل في :
**

*استديوهات العين - جدة*
*م. عادل هزازي*





الاشراف الفني
*أحمد آل سلطان*





منسق عام:
*يوسف عبدالقدير*





شكر خاص:
*عمر بامشعب*
*محمد الضيف*
*مؤسسة فور ان ون*





*{ للتحميل }*


[ نسخة الموسيقى ]

http://files-1.bsmlh.net/gift/Qalbe_lohom_m.mp3


[ نسخة الايقاع ]

http://files-1.bsmlh.net/gift/Qalbe_lohom_d.mp3


[ نسخة بدون ايقاع ]


http://files-1.bsmlh.net/gift/Qalbe_lohom_v.mp3


* رايت كليك + حفظ باسم





رابط صفحة الفنان* عبدالله الضباب* على الفيس بوك :

http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=1097709190&ref=mf


 عند النقل يرجى ذكر *المصدر*  


[/align]

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center] 

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*



*الحملة الأهلية لاحتفالية القدس*
*عاصمة الثقافة العربية 2009*


*وبرعاية الكترونية من*




*شـبكـــة بـسـمـلــــــه الانشـاديـّــــــة*
*BSMLH**.**NET*





*تقـدّم*
*فيديو كليب*

*{** القدس بتنادي* *}*
*من ألبوم*
*لحن القدس 1*





  



أداء وألحان:
*الفنان أيمن رمضان*





كلمات:
*خليل عابد*






توزيع:
*آفو آرام*






تم التسجيل والتوزيع في استديوهات:
 
*الصوت الجديد للانتاج الفني*
عمان - الأردن






هندسة صوتية :
*أحمد الكردي*






تصوير ومونتاج:
*خليل الشاويش*






مدير ادارة الانتاج:
*محمد حميض*






ادارة مالية:
*حمزة أبوذياب*






منتج منفذ:

*Golden Sound*
الصوت الذهبي للانتاج الفني
www.gs-pro.com







*الرعاة الالكترونيون :*












برعاية:

*مؤسسة القدس الدولية*
www.alquds-online.org






الاشراف العام :


*ملتقى القدس الثقافي*
عمان - الأردن 








منتج مشارك:

*Golden Sound*
الصوت الذهبي للانتاج الفني
www.gs-pro.com
المدير العام : عيسى أبوذياب





انتاج :



*الحملة الأهلية لاحتفالية القدس*
*عاصمة الثقافة العربية 2009*







مساعد مخرج :
*محمد حميض*





اخراج:
*هشام غيث*





تصميم البنر :
*عمر الجنيدي*







*{ للتحميل }* 
*[ نسخة الايقاع ]*
- تحتوي موسيقى خفيفة - 


*[ جودة عالية ]* 
http://www.bsmlh.net/gift/clips/qds_tndi/qds_final_h.rmvb
~ 
*[ جودة منخفضة ]* 
http://www.bsmlh.net/gift/clips/qds_tndi/qds_final_l.rmvb 



 


*[ نسخة بدون الايقاع ]*
- قريباً - 


 عند النقل يرجى ذكر المصدر 


[/align]

----------


## hwelding

مشكور بارك الله فيك

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center]
[ تغطية كواليس كليب (القدس بتنادي - ايمن رمضان)]

تصوير : عمر الجنيدي

**

[ الفنان أيمن رمضان يستعد لتصوير مشاهد الكروما ]


**

[ الفنان أيمن رمضان أثناء تصوير الكروما ]


**

[ المخرج هشام غيث يراقب شاشته ]


**

[ مراقبة الأداء ]



**

[ الفنان أيمن رمضان مبتسماً لكاميرا بسمله ]



**

[ الطفل زيد حميض - مشارك في لقطات الأطفال ]



**

[ الأطفال أثناء بروفات تصوير الكروما ]



**

[ المخرج يحدد مكان جلوس الفنان في الموقع الثاني للتصوير ]



**

[ الاستعداد لمشاهد الموقع الثاني ]



**

[ لقطة خلفية لفريق التصوير والاضائة ]



**

[ الفنان أيمن رمضان أثناء الأداء ]



**

[ الفنان أيمن رمضان وعلى يمين الصورة مدير الانتاج الأستاذ محمد حميض ]



**

[ معبّرة ]




**

[ صورة للمجسمين المستخدمين في الكليب ]



**

[ الفنان أيمن رمضان في مشاهد أداء أخرى في الموقع ذاته ]



**

[ فريق التصوير يقوم بالتصوير خلف النافذة للاستفادة من الشكل العام لها ]



**

[ لقطة تمثيلية لخروج الأطفال ]



**

[ مشاركة الأطفال في الورشة - مشاهد تمثيلية ]



**

[ لقطة أخرى للأطفال ]

[/align]

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*[align=center] بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم[/align]*[align=center]

*


حصرياً، و برعاية الكترونية من :*
*
شـبكـــة بـسـمـلــــــه الانشـاديـّــــــة*
*BSMLH.NET* 


*قناة كراميش الفضائية للأطفال**
*


*تقــدّم**
فيديو كليب أوبريت 
~{ ورجعنا }~*  
*لنجوم قناة كراميش* 

** 
** 
** 


*{ كلمات }*
*محمد غالب**

* 


*{ ألحان وتوزيع }*


*مجاهد هشام

* 
*
*











*{ فكرة وسيناريو }*




*ضياء مهنا

* 
*

{ الأداء }*




*موسى مصطفى
مجاهد هشام
أحمد الكردي
بشرى عواد
عبدالقادر صباهي
ملاك الطرايرة
حنان الطرايرة*





*{ بالاشتراك مع }*
*وسيم عواد**
محمود القدومي
سجى حماد
كرم الشوبكي
عبدالكريم الطرايرة
معتز الطرايرة
رسمي أبو زر
أيوب عبدالسلام
محمد عدوي
رأفت وسيم**
*

** 
*

{ تم التسجيل والتنفيذ في استوديوهات }*



*كروماتك للانتاج الفني**
*
*عمان - الاردن*
*00962777904482**
00962777904482*  


** 


*{ مدير التصوير }*





*ضياء مهنا**
*

** 


*{ مدير الإضاءة }*





*ياسر جلال**

* 


*{ مونتاج }*





*ضياء مهنا**

* 


*{ المدير التنفيذي }*





*صالح الزيود**
*

** 





*{ مدير الانتاج }*


*عبدالكريم الطرايرة*
*

* 

*الراعي الالكتروني الرسمي* 
*شـبكــة بـسـمـلـــه الانشـاديـّـــة*
*BSMLH.NET* 
** 



** 


*{ تصميم البنر }*



*عمر الجنيدي* 
*
* 
*

{ الاشراف العام }*



*وسيم عواد**

* 


*{ اخــــراج }*



*ضياء مهنا**


* 





*{ إنـتـــــاج }*
[/align]
[align=center]
*
*

**
*قناة كراميش الفضائية للأطفال**
www.karameeshtv.tv* 





** 
 


*{ للتحميل }*


*[ جودة عالية ]* 
*http://www.bsmlh.net/karameesh/clips/werjena_final_512.rmvb*
*~* 
*[ جودة منخفضة ]* 
*http://www.bsmlh.net/karameesh/clips/werjena_final_256.rmvb* 




*

* 



* عند النقل يرجى ذكر المصدر* 



[/align]

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*[align=center] بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 



*شـبكـــة بـسـمـلــــــه الانشـاديـّــــــة*


*BSMLH.NET*



*تقدّم*  
*النشيد الجديد*


*{ إزاي بس }*  



*للمنشد المصري المتألق* 

*أحمد شوقي

*




** 



** 



** 

*أداء :* 

*أحمد شوقي*
 



*{ للتحميل }*


*http://www.bsmlh.net/gift/ezay_bas.mp3*



** الأنشودة تحتوي على موسيقى*

** رايت كليك + حفظ باسم*





* عند النقل يرجى ذكر المصدر* 

[/align]

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 
*مكتبة وتسجيلات الأمة*
*الإمارات العربية المتحدة - الشارقة*


*تقدّم* 
*وبرعاية الكترونية من*
*شـبكـــة بـسـمـلــــــه الانشـاديـّــــــة*
*BSMLH**.**NET* 



*ألبوم* 
*~ وجهة نظر ~* 


 

 


 

*أداء :*
*مـشـاري الـعـرادة*
*مـحـمد الـحـسـيان*
*أحــمــد الـهاجـري*
*إبـراهـيـم الـسـعـيد*
*عــلــي بـوغــيــث*
*خــالــد الــحــقــان*
*عـثـمان الــرشـيدي*

*والناشئَين*
*عـــمــر الإبـراهيـم*
*حــمــد الـــشــابــع*



 

*معلومات الألبوم :* 

 

 

*كورال:*
*عثمان الرشيدي*
*عمر الإبراهيم*



 

*التوزيع الفني:*
*عاصم البني*



 


*التسجيل والمكساج:*
**
*ستديو جلف ميديا للانتاج الفني*
*الكويت – حولي*
*0096566339600*


 


*[ لتحميل مقاطع الألبوم ]* 

*[ نسخة المؤثرات ]*
http://www.bsmlh.net/bsmlh4/album/wjht_nzr_demo.mp3 

* رايت كليك + حفظ باسم  


 


*إنتاج :*
*بيت القرآن*
*الكويت - كيفان*
*0096524848091* 








*حقوق الطبع والتوزيع محفوظة لدى:*

*مكتبة وتسجيلات الأمة*
الإمارات العربية المتحدة - الشارقة






*حـــالـــيـــاً في الأسواق*










 عند النقل يرجى ذكر *المصدر*

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


حصرياً، برعاية الكترونية من : 
*شـبكـــة بـسـمـلــــــه الانشـاديـّــــــة*
*BSMLH**.**NET* 


*قناة كراميش الفضائية للأطفال*



*تقــدّم*
*فيديو كليب* 
*~{ ع العين أمنيتي* *}~*  
*الفنان موسى مصطفى* 

 
 
 


{ أداء }
*موسـى مصطـفـى*

 


{ كلمات وألحان }


*تراث*

 













{ توزيع }




*مجاهد هشام*

 


{ فكرة وسيناريو }




*علي زكي*






 


{ تم التسجيل والتنفيذ في استوديوهات }



*كروماتك للانتاج الفني*
**
*عمان - الاردن*
*00962777904482* 


 


{ مدير الاضائة }





*ضياء مهنا*


 


{ تصوير ومونتاج }





*مجاهد هشام*

 


{ جرافكس }





*حسن شامية*


 





{ مدير الانتاج }


*عبدالكريم الطرايرة*


 

الراعي الالكتروني الرسمي 
*شـبكــة بـسـمـلـــه* *الانشـاديـّـــة*
*BSMLH.NET* 
 



 


{ تصميم وفوتوغراف }



*عمر الجنيدي* 

 


{ الاشراف الفني }



*موسى مصطفى*


 


{ الاشراف العام }



*وسيم عواد*


 


{ مساعد مخرج }



*علي زكي*

 


{ اخــــراج }



*مجاهد هشام* 
 





{ إنـتـــــاج }



**
*قناة كراميش الفضائية للأطفال*
www.karameeshtv.tv 



** 



*{ للتحميل }* 

*[ جودة عالية ]* 

http://www.bsmlh.net/gift/clips/3al3ain/3al3ain_umniati_512.rmvb 

~ 
*[ جودة منخفضة ]* 


http://www.bsmlh.net/gift/clips/3al3ain/3al3ain_umniati_256.rmvb 
~ 



 


 عند النقل يرجى ذكر المصدر 


**

----------


## تحية عسكريه

ولا أروع هاي الأناشيد روعة ويسلموا إيديك يا حب  :SnipeR (69):  :SnipeR (69):  :SnipeR (69):  :SnipeR (69):

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*[align=center] بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم[/align]*[align=center]






*شـبكـــة بـسـمـلــــــه الانشـاديـّــــــة*
*BSMLH.NET*[/align]
[align=center]

*

تقدّم 

النشيد الجديد
{ يا حامل القرآن }*  




*للمنشد المتألق
أحمد الزميلي
*




** 

** 

** 


*أداء وألحان :*
*أحمد الزميلي**
*



** 




*توزيع :*
*مجاهد هشام**
*



** 


*تم التسجيل والعمليات الفنية في :* 
*مؤسسة محمد الغرابلي للانتاج الفني*
**
*www.gharablipro.com*




** 


*مكساج وماستر :*
*يزن نسيبة**
*



** 


*انتاج :*
*مؤسسة الزميلي للانتاج الفني**
*



** 


*شكر خاص :*
*أ. جودت الزميلي**
أ. محمد حميض
أ. محمد بشار
أ. مجاهد هشام
أ. علي زكي
أ. محمد الآغا
أ. عمر الجنيدي**
*



** 


*تصميم :*
*عمر الجنيدي**

تصوير فوتوغراف :*
*محمد سعادة*



** 





*{ للتحميل }*


*http://files-1.bsmlh.net/gift/ya_7amel_alqur2an.mp3* 

** رايت كليك + حفظ باسم*



















* عند النقل يرجى ذكر المصدر* 


[/align]

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*[align=center] بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم [/align]*[align=center]






*شـبكـــة بـسـمـلــــــه الانشـاديـّــــــة*
*BSMLH.NET*  



*بالتعاون مع* 
** 

*مدارس الرشيد الحديثه ــ اليمن* 
*www.rasheed.ws* 

*بعد الإصدار المتميز في أمنياتي الأول والثاني*  





*تقدّم* 


*ألبوم* 
*{ إليك أمضي }*  


** 


** 




** 



*1* 
*إلتقينا من جديد [ الترحيبية ]* 
*أداء :*
*إبراهيم بابريك*  
*كلمات :*
*عبدالعليم اليوسفي* 

*http://bsmlh.net/gift/ElaikAmde/01_Eltaqaina.mp3* 



**  


*2* 
*إليك أمضي* 
*أداء :*
*إيمان نصار* 
*كلمات :*
*خالد المقبلي* 

*http://bsmlh.net/gift/ElaikAmde/02_Elaik_Amde.mp3* 



** 


*3* 
*لهم الثناء*  
*أداء :*
*إيمان نصار بالاشتراك مع أ. عمر البنا* 
*كلمات :*
*حميد رائع* 

*http://bsmlh.net/gift/ElaikAmde/03_Lahom_Althana.mp3* 


** 

*4* 
*نمضي في الدنيا*  
*أداء :*
*عبدالله الضبيبي*  
*كلمات :*
*خالد المقبلي* 

*http://bsmlh.net/gift/ElaikAmde/04_Namde_Fe_Aldonia.mp3* 


**  


*5* 
*أخي يا نعمة المولى*  
*أداء :*
*إبراهيم بابريك* 
*كلمات :*
*عبدالغني المقرمي* 

*http://bsmlh.net/gift/ElaikAmde/05_Ne3mat_Almwla.mp3* 



**  


*6* 
*أنشودة النجاح*  
*أداء :*
*جماعيه* 
*كلمات :*
*عبدالغني المقرمي*  


*http://bsmlh.net/gift/ElaikAmde/06_Alnja7.mp3* 



**  



*7* 

*سجيع الحمام [ أنشودة الاوائل والناجحين ]* 
*أداء :*
*عبدالله الضبيبي*  
*كلمات :*
*رشيد دبعي* 
*http://bsmlh.net/gift/ElaikAmde/07_Sajee3_Alhemam.mp3* 



** 



*8* 
*السلام* 
*أداء :*
*عبدالله الضبيبي و إبراهيم بابريك*  
*كلمات :*
*عرفات منصر*  

*http://bsmlh.net/gift/ElaikAmde/08_Alslam.mp3* 




** 


*9* 
*كل البلابل*  
*أداء :*
*عبدالله الضبيبي و إيمان نصار و الآء عمر*  
*أداء :*
*عبدالعليم اليوسفي*  


*http://bsmlh.net/gift/ElaikAmde/09_Kol_Alblabel.mp3* 



**  




*ألحان وإشراف فني :* 
*أ. عمر البنا*  

**  


*التوزيع الموسيقي :* 
*مروان الحمادي* 
*عبدالسلام الشرجبي*
*حسام الورافي*  

**  



*تم التسجيل والمكساج في* 
*استديوهات همس ديجيتال - صنعاء*  
*م. عادل البعداني*
[/align][align=center]




* عند النقل يرجى ذكر المصدر*

[/align]

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*[align=center] بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم[/align]*[align=center]






*شـبكـــة بـسـمـلــــــه الانشـاديـّــــــة*
*BSMLH.NET* 




*تقـدّم وحصرياً* 

*أنـشــودة* 

*{ صلى الله عليك يا رسول الله }* 



**  



**





[/align]
[align=center]
**  


*أداء :*
*عامر الخضور**
[ فرقة حطّين ]**
*



** 
*كلمات :*
*محمد الخضور* 
** 
*ألحان :*
*محمد الخضور*
*خالد الشريف*
 
**
 
*التوزيع الموسيقي والإيقاعي :* 
*خالد الشريف* 

**

*كورال أطفال :*
*رهف عمر**
راما عامر
( Rawnaq Kids Team )*


** 
*Mixing & Digital Master:*
*خالد الشريف* 

**




*{**تمت عمليات التسجيل والمكساج في }*

*استوديوهات مؤسسة رونق للإنتاج الفني**
*
** 
** 



*تصميم البنر:*


*Gardenia
* 


**  
 
*{ للتحميل }* 

*http://files-1.bsmlh.net/gift/La_Elah_Ella_Allah.mp3* 
** رايت كليك + حفظ باسم*





* عند النقل يرجى ذكر المصدر* 



[/align]

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center] 

بعد طول انتظار...يطل عليكم...
*"مركز صبا الفني"*
بالأوبريت الضخم
*فجر الأمة*
من حفل إطلاق ألبوم طل القمر
والتي تعرض حاليا على
قناة راما الفضائية

________________________________
*أداء:*
صفاء غمراوي
عمر طراف
وسام غمراوي
أسامة حولا
عبد الله الزعبي
محمد غوراني
ماجد سكري
________________________________
*كلمات:* طارق قرطام
*ألحان:* عبد الكريم شعراني
*تم التسجيل في**:*
ProAudio Studio
*توزيع موسيقي:* أحمد أدهمي
*مكساج:* ناصر شعبان
*معالجة صوتية:* بسام صبح
________________________________
تم التصوير بالتعاون مع
مجموعة القمة الإعلامية

مونتاج وإخراج:
عمر غمراوي
إنتاج مركز صبا الفني

________________________________
*لمزيد من المعلومات*
www.sibaband.com
للاطلاع الدائم على جديد صبا يمكنكم الاتصال على الأرقام التالية:
من جميع أنحاء العالم:
0088216900759
008821622774759
من السعودية:
70007765 
_________________________________________
للتحميل:
http://www.sibaband.com/fajrel2ommah_sibaband_HQ.rmvb
http://www.sibaband.com/fajrel2ommah_sibaband_LQ.rmvb[/align]

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center] 


*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*






*شـبكـــة بـسـمـلــــــه الانشـاديـّــــــة*
*BSMLH.NET*





*تقـدّم وحصــريّا*




*نشيـــــد*
*|[ أيـــوا .. يا غزّاوية ]|*

















كلمات:
عبد القادر زين الدين







أداء وكورال:
عبد الكريم مبارك







ألحان:
عبد الكريم مبارك




التسجيل والتوزيع الايقاعي وهندسة الصوت:
عبد القادر زين الدين







تصميم البنر:
Aljonaidy








*[ لتحميل النشيد ]*



http://www.bsmlh.net/gift/aywa.mp3
* رايت كليك + حفظ باسم 





[/align]

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center] 


*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*




*شـبكـــة بـسـمـلــــــه الانشـاديـّــــــة*
*BSMLH.NET*



*تقـدّم وحصرياً*


*فريق بلســم للفن الملتزم - الأردن*


*في النشيد الجديد*


*{هـذا محمّـد}*
صلى الله عليه وسلم











كلمات:
عبد القادر زين الدين





أداء:
فريق بلسم للفن الملتزم


الأداء على الترتيب:
عبد الرحمن الزيبق
بـشــــر الــســقـــا
أسـامـــة عـيـســـى


  






ألحان:
مجـاهــد هـشــام





توزيع:
أحـمــد دعســان





تم التسجيل والمكساج في
استديوهات *كروماتك* للانتاج الفني

عمان - الاردن
 0096278... 





تصميم البانر:
Aljonaidy





شكر خاص:
أبو بـسـام الكالوتـي
عبد الكريم الطرايرة






*[ للتحميل ]*


[ نسخة إيقاع ]


http://www.bsmlh.net/gift/hathamohammad.mp3


* رايت كليك + حفظ باسم





[/align]

----------


## عاشقة الصمت

*مشكور*

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center]* بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*




*شـبكـــة* *بـسـمـلــــــه* *الانشـاديـّـــــــة*
 *BSMLH.**NET*  



*تـقــــدّم وحـصـريـــــاً

* *{ M&B }*


* الألـبـــــوم الـكـامــــــل*
 


 

 
 


أداء : 

*M&B Band*
*محمد الرّغبان*
*براء الصلخدي* 



 


 تم التسجيل في :

*استديو عيون – القاهرة
م . سيد العطار*  *استديو وسيلة – القاهرة
م . عمار خاطر* *استديو العين – جدة
م . محمد حسيب* *استديو الرقمية – جدة
م . أحمد بادوري* *
*  *
* *

*
 المكساج :*
*
 *استديو عيون – القاهرة
م . سيد العطار* *استديو ترنتي – القاهرة
م . سيد العطار* *استديو الرقمية – جدة
م . أحمد بادوري ، م . علي الحلبي ، م . عاشور الزهراني* *
*
 
  
*
* دجتل ماستر :

 * م . سيد العطار**

*
 
  

 الكورال :*

( مجموعة m&b ..محمد الصلخدي ، عبد الرحمن المصري )**
( الثنائي الرائع :أحمد بادوري و على الحلبي )
( اوبرا القاهرة ) 
( فريق عيون )*

 
  
  

 إشراف وتوزيع الكورال :

  *الفنان / سيد العطار* *
*
 


إنتاج :

*مؤسسة ألوان المرح*
*

*

  
 
  *
.. أناشيد الألبوم* *..**
* 



*{ دعوة إبراهيم }*
 


*أداء : جماعي*
* كلمات : أبو راتب*
* ألحان : تراث*
* توزيع : شريف عبد السّلام*



 { نسخة الإيقاع }

http://www.bsmlh.net/gift/m_b_album/D3wat_Ibrahim_d.mp3


{ نسخة بدون إيقاع }

http://www.bsmlh.net/gift/m_b_album/D3wat_Ibrahim_w.mp3



 

*
{ دندنة }*



*أداء : محمد الرغبان*
* كلمات : بدر الأبنوي*
* ألحان : بدر الأبنوي*
* توزيع : سيّد العطار*
 



{ نسخة الإيقاع }

http://www.bsmlh.net/gift/m_b_album/Dandana_d.mp3


{ نسخة بدون إيقاع }

http://www.bsmlh.net/gift/m_b_album/Dandana_w.mp3



 
*
{ خير الأنام }*



*أداء : براء الصلخدي*
* كلمات : تراث*
* ألحان : براء الصلخدي*
* توزيع : علي الحلبي*
 


 { نسخة الإيقاع }

http://www.bsmlh.net/gift/m_b_album/5air_AlAnam_d.mp3


{ نسخة بدون إيقاع }

http://www.bsmlh.net/gift/m_b_album/5air_AlAnam_w.mp3



 
*
{ لحن الأناشيد }*



*أداء : محمد الرغبان*
* كلمات : معتصم الحريري*
* ألحان : الأخوين رحباني*
* توزيع : سيّد العطا*_ر_
 

{ نسخة الإيقاع }

http://www.bsmlh.net/gift/m_b_album/...anasheed_d.mp3


{ نسخة بدون إيقاع }

http://www.bsmlh.net/gift/m_b_album/...anasheed_w.mp3





*{ فتّاح }*



*أداء : براء الصلخدي ومحمد الرغبان*
* كلمات : تراث*
* ألحان : أبو راتب ، أبو الجود*
* توزيع : شريف عبد السّلام*
 


{ نسخة الإيقاع }

http://www.bsmlh.net/gift/m_b_album/Ftta7_d.mp3


{ نسخة بدون إيقاع }

http://www.bsmlh.net/gift/m_b_album/Ftta7_w.mp3





*{ إلهنا }*



*أداء : براء الصلخدي*
* كلمات : تراث*
* ألحان : براء الصلخدي*
* توزيع : أحمد بادوري*
 


{ نسخة الإيقاع }

http://www.bsmlh.net/gift/m_b_album/Ilahna_d.mp3


{ نسخة بدون إيقاع }

http://www.bsmlh.net/gift/m_b_album/Ilahna_w.mp3






*{ أنت الهادي }*



*أداء : محمد الرغبان*
* كلمات : تراث*
* ألحان : سيّد مكّاوي*
* توزيع : سيّد العطار*
 



{ نسخة الإيقاع }

http://www.bsmlh.net/gift/m_b_album/Anta_Alhade_d.mp3


{ نسخة بدون إيقاع }

http://www.bsmlh.net/gift/m_b_album/Anta_Alhade_w.mp3




*
{ زينوا المرجة }*



*أداء : براء الصلخدي*
* كلمات : تراث*
* ألحان : تراث شامي*
* توزيع : شريف عبد السلام*
 


{ نسخة الإيقاع }

http://www.bsmlh.net/gift/m_b_album/..._Elmrjeh_d.mp3


{ نسخة بدون إيقاع }

http://www.bsmlh.net/gift/m_b_album/..._Elmrjeh_w.mp3




*
{ هذا القطار }*



*أداء : محمد الرغبان*
* كلمات : محمد قشقري*
* ألحان : تراث ينبعاوي*
* توزيع : شريف عبد السلام*
 

 { نسخة الإيقاع }

http://www.bsmlh.net/gift/m_b_album/Hatha_Elgetar_d.mp3


{ نسخة بدون إيقاع }

http://www.bsmlh.net/gift/m_b_album/Hatha_Elgetar_w.mp3





*{ الرعد }*



*أداء : براء الصلخدي*
* كلمات : معتصم الحريري*
* ألحان : تراث*
* توزيع : سيّد العطار*
 


{ نسخة الإيقاع }

http://www.bsmlh.net/gift/m_b_album/ElR3ed_d.mp3


{ نسخة بدون إيقاع }

http://www.bsmlh.net/gift/m_b_album/ElR3ed_w.mp3

[/align]

----------


## شذى البنفسج

يسلموووو ابن خالتي جد انك رائع بكل معنى الكلمة ..  :SnipeR (27): 
شتقتلكم كتيييييييييييييير .. وبتعرف انو السفر تأجل يالله بصير اشوفكم ..

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*[align=center] بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم[/align]*[align=center]




[/align]
[align=center]

*شـبكـــة بـسـمـلــــــه الانشـاديـّــــــة*
*BSMLH.NET* 
 

*تقدم وحصريا*

*رائعة الأفراح الكبرى* 
*{ نورت ِ3 }*


**

** 

**

*
أداء وتوزيع وألحان*
*أحمد دعسان*

*انتاج وكلمات واشراف*
*عبد القادر زين الدين* 


**


*للدخول الى الموقع الالكتروني الخاص بالألبوم :*

*http://www.bsmlh.net/N3*


*تصميم الموقع :**
عمر الجنيدي**

تركيب وبرمجة:
محمد زر الورد*


**


*[ حقوق ]**
*
** الى أصحاب المواقع الأخرى :**
حق نشـر الألبوم كاملاً هو لشبكة بسمله الانشادية فقـط
ويسمـح بنقــل الرابـط العـام ونقـل المعلومات كاملة معـه
مع [ ذكـر المصدر ] ، ولا نعفي أي شـبـكة تـنسـب العمل
لنفسها أو تعيـد نشره بحجة توفره على النت.
**


[ تحذير ]**
يمنع منعاً باتاً طبع أو نسخ أو توزيع هذا الألبوم أو أي جزء منه
دون إذن خطي من منتجي وموزعي الألبوم ، و ذلك تحت طائلة
المساءلة القانونية في الدنيا والمحاسبة في الآخرة عن حقوق
العباد التي يعود فيها حق المسامحة أو العقاب لصاحبها.*





[/align]

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*[align=center] بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم[/align]*[align=center]






*شـبكـــة بـسـمـلــــــه الانشـاديـّــــــة*
*BSMLH.NET* 



*تقـدّم وحصرياً الإهداء* 

*من* 

*المنشد محمد صبح*
*منـشــد فرقـة أوتــار الـفـنـيّــة* 

*في نشيد* 

*][ يــابــا .. لو تسمع لقلبي ][* 


** 

** 

** 


*ألحان و غنــاء* 
*محـمــد صـبــح*
*منشد فرقة أوتار الفنية* 

** 

*كلمات* 
*عبد القادر زين الدين* 

** 

*تسجيل و توزيع وعمليات فنية*
*عبد القادر زين الدين**

589 806 777 962+
abo3omar@hotmail.com* 

** 

*تصميم البنر:* 
*Aljonaidy* 

*تنسيق:*
*أنين الروح* 


** 



*{للتحميــل}* 


*[ نسخة الايقاع ]*
*http://www.bsmlh.net/gift/yaba_law_d.mp3* 

*[ نسخة بدون ايقاع ]*
*http://www.bsmlh.net/gift/yaba_law_v.mp3* 

** رايت كليك + حفظ باسم* 



**[/align][align=center]


[/align]

----------


## بياض الثلج

الله عليك نزلت هوون اناشيد بدي اياها 
عز الطلب 
بس سؤال انت كيف بتحمل الاناشيد في الموقع؟؟؟

----------


## تاج النساء

جد كتير حلوين مشكور

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center] بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم



*شبكة بسمله الانشاديّة* 


*تقدّم وحصريّا* 

*الاهداء الرمضاني من المنشد الكبير*  

*يحيى حوّى* 

 

 



أداء:
المنشد يحيى حوى 


كلمات:
صلاح جلال  


ألحان:
حامد موسى 


توزيع:
إيهاب عبد السلام 


تسجيل الصولو والمكس:
استوديوهات الغرابلي
الأردن - عمان  


تسجيل الكورال:
استوديوهات vibration 
مصر - القاهره 



*{* *للتحميل** }* 

http://www.bsmlh.net/ramadan2008/ketaballah.mp3 
[/align]
[align=center]
[/align]

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*[align=center] بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم[/align]*[align=center]






*شـبكـــة بـسـمـلــــــه الانشـاديـّــــــة*
*BSMLH.NET* 



*تقـدّم وحصــريّا* 


*نشيـــــد*
*|[ غزّتنا .. ما هانت ]|* 



*أداء المـنـشــد: مـحـمـد أبو حـلـقـــة*
*منشد فرقة البراء الفنية - عمان - الاردن* 



**[/align]
[align=center]


**



**


*كلمات وألحان:*
*عبد القادر زين الدين* 

** 

*أداء:*
*محمد أبو حلقة* 

** 

*التوزيع الايقاعي وهندسة الصوت:*
*عبد القادر زين الدين* 

** 

*تصميم البنر:*
*Aljonaidy* 

** 

*[ للتحميل ]* 

*[ نسخة الايقاع ]*
*http://www.bsmlh.net/gift/gazetna_d.mp3* 

*[ نسخة بدون ايقاع ]*
*http://www.bsmlh.net/gift/gazetna_v.mp3* 

** رايت كليك + حفظ باسم*  

**


[/align]

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*شـبكـــة بـسـمـلــــــه الانشـاديـّــــــة*
*BSMLH**.**NET*

*
تقدّم وحصرياً 

النشيد الجديد
**{ لحون الشِعر* *}* 




*محمود عباس
هديل نصرالله
*



 


 



 



 
أداء :
*محمود عباس( المعتصم )**
هديل نصرالله
*






كلمات :
*مصعب النورسي
*




ألحان :
*م. حسام نصرالله
*




توزيع موسيقي وهندسة صوتية :
*م. حسام نصرالله
*




*تم التسجيل في :* 
*استوديوهات مشاعل الفن
فلسطين - غزة
*




تصميم :
*Hams Aljofoon
*





*{ للتحميل }*


http://www.bsmlh.net/songs/l7on_alsh3r.mp3

*
*** الأنشودة تحتوي على موسيقى*
* رايت كليك + حفظ باسم

----------


## هدوء عاصف

قناة كراميش الفضائية للأطفال



*تقــدّم*
*
فيديو كليب

**~{ روح البابا* *}~* 

*الفنان مجاهد هشام*










{ أداء }
*مجاهد هشـام 
**
*


{ كلمات وألحان }
*سائد العجيمي* *

*

*
*
{ توزيع }

*محمود عمار
**
*

*
*{ فكرة وسيناريو }

*علي زكي
*



*
*{ تم التسجيل والتنفيذ في استوديوهات}*كروماتك للانتاج الفني**
***
*عمان - الاردن*
*00962777904482*





{ مونتاج ومدير تصوير }
*ضياء مهنا
*





{ مدير الانتاج }
*عبدالكريم الطرايرة*
*
**
*


الراعي الالكتروني الرسمي

*شـبكــة بـسـمـلـــه* *الانشـاديـّـــة*
*BSMLH.NET* 


{ تصميم البنر }*عمر الجنيدي*

*
*

*
*{ الاشراف الفني }*موسى مصطفى
*
*
*

*
*{ الاشراف العام }*وسيم عواد**
**

*


{ اخــــراج }*ضياء مهنا**

*



{ إنـتـــــاج }
*
* 
**
*قناة كراميش الفضائية للأطفال
*www.karameeshtv.tv




** 



*{ للتحميل }*


*[ جودة عالية ]*


http://www.bsmlh.net/karameesh/clips/rohelbaba_h.rmvb


~

*[ جودة متوسطة ]*



http://www.bsmlh.net/karameesh/clips/rohelbaba_m.rmvb

~


*[ مشاهدة مباشرة يوتيوب ]*






* رايت كليك + حفظ باسم
* الكليب بالموسيقى

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 
*مكتبة وتسجيلات الأمة*
*الإمارات العربية المتحدة - الشارقة*


*تقدّم* 
*وبرعاية الكترونية من*
*شـبكـــة بـسـمـلــــــه الانشـاديـّــــــة*
*BSMLH**.**NET* 



*ألبوم* 
*~ ويّــاك ~* 


 

 


 

*أداء :*
*مــحـمـد بـــشـــار*
*يــــزن نــســيـبـة*
*أحــمــد الـكــردي*
*حــسـام مـحـسـن*




 

*معلومات الألبوم :* 

 


 

*كلمات:*
*أميرة الهاشم*



 

*التوزيع والهندسة الصوتية:*
*يزن نسيبة*



 


*التسجيل والمكساج:*
*ستديوهات محمد الغرابلي للانتاج الفني*
*عمان - الاردن*
*0096265520484 0096265520484*



*تصميم أغلفة الألبوم:*
*فاروق الكباريتي*  



 


*[ لتحميل مقاطع الألبوم ]* 

*[ نسخة الايقاع ]*
http://www.bsmlh.net/bsmlh4/album/Wyak/wyak_d.mp3 



*[ نسخة بدون إيقاع ]*
http://www.bsmlh.net/bsmlh4/album/Wyak/wyak_v.mp3 

* رايت كليك + حفظ باسم  


 

*إنتاج :*
*مؤسسة محمد الغرابلي للانتاج الفني*

www.gharablipro.com  









*حقوق الطبع والتوزيع محفوظة لدى:*

*مكتبة وتسجيلات الأمة*
الإمارات العربية المتحدة - الشارقة

*~ لطلب التوزيع ~*

*اسماعيل الحجاجي 00971505757411 00971505757411*








 
*وكيل التوزيع في سلطنة عُمان*
*أمجاد الإسلام للإنتاج الفني*
*0096895172805 0096895172805*


 
*الألبوم حـــالــيــــاً في الأسواق*

----------


## العالي عالي

*يسلمو هدوء على المكتبة والفيديوهات الرائعة*

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 


*الحملة الاهلية لاحتفالية**
القـــــــــدس
عاصمة الثقافة العربية

تقدّم ، وعبر:*





*شـبكـــة بـسـمـلــــــه الانشـاديـّــــــة*
*BSMLH**.**NET* 

النسخة الرسمية
من الأوبريت الضخم 

*{** القدس تجمعنا** }* 

نخبة من منشدي الوطن العربي



 

 


*لكل من الفنانين:*
*عـبدالفـتـاح عـوينات*
*غـسـان أبو خـضــرة*
*يـحــيـــى حــــــــوى*
*طـــــارق فـــــــــؤاد*
*ابراهــيـــم مـحــمــد*
*عبدالرحمن بوحبيلة*
*أحـمــد الســعـــــدي*



 
*كلمات:*
*صلاح جلال*

  
*ألحان:*
*طارق فؤاد*


توزيع:
*محمد كامل*





عمليات التسجيل الصوتية والمعالجة :
*استوديو Vibration*
القاهرة - مصر


  
فكرة وسيناريو:
*أحمد عباس الأديب*





مدير الانتاج:
*يوسف جو*





D.O.P :
*نزار شاكر*





مونتاج:
*عمرو عاكف*


  
رؤية فنية واشراف عام:
*أحمد عبده*





منتج منفذ :
*النور للانتاج الفني والتوزيع*
*www.elnoor.com*




الاشراف العام:
*السراج المنير للخدمات التسويقية*
*&*
*لجنة الاعلام - الحملة الاهلية لاحتفالية القدس عاصمة الثقافة العربية 2009*


 
انتاج:




*الحملة الأهلية لاحتفالية القدس عاصمة الثقافة العربية* 

 

اخراج:
*أحمد عبد الباسط* 

  

تصميم البنر :
*عمر الجنيدي*


  
*[ للمشاهدة ]*
- رابط مباشر على اليوتيوب -


 

*[ للتحميل ]*

{ نسخة الايقاع }

- جودة عالية -
http://www.bsmlh.net/gift/clips/quds_tejma3na_512.rmvb

- جودة متوسطة -
http://www.bsmlh.net/gift/clips/quds_tejma3na_256.rmvb

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*  


*شـبكـــة بـسـمـلــــــه الانشـاديـّــــــة*
*BSMLH**.**NET*  


*تقدّم وحصريا* 


*فيديو كليب**
*



*[ الانطلاقة 22 ]* 



  

  
  


أداء :
*عـلــي زكــي & أحمد دعسان* 






كلمات :
*أحمد الخياط* 






ألحان :
*أحمد دعسان* 

 


التوزيع والهندسة الصوتية :
*مجاهد هشام*



 

{ تم التسجيل في استوديوهات } 
*كروماتيك* *للانتاج الفني*
**
*عمان - الاردن*
*00962799613684* 
& 
*همسات* *للانتاج الفني*

*عمان - الاردن* 


 

مدير الاضائة والتصوير :
*ضياء مهنا* 

 

مدير الانتاج :
*عبدالكريم الطرايرة* 

 
انتاج :

*قناة الأقصى الفضائية* 


 

الراعي الالكتروني الحصري 
*شـبكــة بـسـمـلـــه* *الانشـاديـّـــة*
*BSMLH.NET* 
 

 

اخراج :
*نائل الجرابعة* 

 

تصميم :
*عمر الجنيدي* 

 


*{ للتحميل }* 

*[ جودة عالية جداً ]* 
http://www.bsmlh.net/gift/clips/intelaqa22_1024.rmvb 


*[ جودة عالية ]* 
http://www.bsmlh.net/gift/clips/intelaqa22_512.rmvb 


*[ جودة منخفضة ]* 
http://www.bsmlh.net/gift/clips/intelaqa22_256.rmvb 


* رايت كليك + حفظ باسم 


*[ مشاهدة مباشرة يوتيوب]* 



 
~ 
*لتحميل الأنشودة MP3*  

http://www.bsmlh.net/bsmlh4/intelaqa22.mp3 

* رايت كليك + حفظ باسم 
~

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*



*برعاية الكترونية حصرية من* 



*شـبكـــة بـسـمـلــــــه الانشـاديـّــــــة*
*BSMLH**.**NET*



*فرقـــة البــــراء الفـنـيــة**
*
بالتعاون مع 
*الندوة العالمية للشباب الاسلامي**


تقدّم**
فيديو كليب*

*{ آن الأوان* *}*




للفنانان*
أيمن رمضان
&
محمد أبوحلقة**
*



 
 
 




انتــــاج:

*
فرقة البراء الفنية*
00962795328882 
بالتعاون مع :
 
*الندوة العالمية للشباب الاسلامي* 


منتج منفذ: 

*Golden Sound*
الصوت الذهبي للانتاج الفني















الراعي الالكتروني الحصري  

*شـبكـــة بـسـمـلــــــه الانشـاديـّــــــة* 
*BSMLH.NET*









 


اخراج :
*هشام غيث*



 


*{ للدخول الى موقع الكليب }*
للمشاهدة والتحميل ومشاهدة التفاصيل




http://www.bsmlh.net/An_Alawan_Clip 



[ تصوير وتصميم ]
عمر الجنيدي 

[ تركيب ]
محمد زر الورد



* الكليب متوفر بنسختي الايقاع وبدون ايقاع 



*{ للمشاهدة المباشرة على اليوتيوب }*
*- نسخة عالية الجودة - بايقاع -*

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[ تغطية كواليس الكليب ]


تصوير :
*عـمـر الجنيـد**ي*
*ابراهيم العلمي*

* التعليق أسفل الصورة




[ تجهيز المعدات في اللوكيشن الأول - مدرسة أطفال - ]






[ تصوير المشاهد الداخلية لقاعة طلابية في مدرسة أطفال ]







[ تصوير مشاهد خارجية في ساحات المدرسة ]








[ من اليمين | محمد أبو حلقة | محمد حميض | أيمن رمضان ]








[ تصوير مشاهد تمثيلية بسيطة أمام المدرسة ]








[ صورة بورتريه للفنان أيمن رمضان ]








[ صورة بورتريه للفنان محمد أبوحلقة ]








[ تصوير مشاهد للأطفال في ساحة المدرسة ]








[ الأستاذ محمد حميض | مشهد تمثيلي لمساعدة الأطفال والطلاب الفقراء ]








[ المدير المالي حمزة أبوذياب مع الفنان أيمن رمضان ]









[ الفنانان وإشارة الثقة لعدسة بسمله . نت ]







[ مشهد تمثيلي آخر بزيارة لأحد الفتيان الذين يمثلون شريحة من الطبقة العاملة الفقيرة في المجتمع ]








[ فريق العمل أمام أحد المدارس لتصوير مشهد تمثيلي آخر ويظهر المخرج
هشام غيث في الصورة ]






[ تجهيز المعدات للتصوير ]

















[ الانتقال الى لوكيشن جديد ، ويظهر في الصورة نقاش بين الفنان
أيمن رمضان والاستاذ عمر الجنيدي ]








[ صورة تجمع الفنان محمد أبوحلقة مع المخرج هشام غيث ]







[ بورتريه للفنان محمد أبوحلقة ]








[ صورة بورتريه للأخ نور الجابري ويمثل أحد الأدوار في الكليب ]








[ فريق التصوير ويظهر في الصورة مدير التصوير ميلاد توفيق ]







[ مشهد تمثيلي أمام مسجد لم يتم استكمال بناؤه ]









[ مشهد تمثيلي أمام مسجد لم يتم استكمال بناؤه ]









[ الانتقال لمكان تصوير آخر في جريدة الدستور الأردنية لتصوير بعض اللقطات المكتبية ]









[ المخرج في حوار مع الفنانان ]







[ أحد اللقطات التمثيلية في الكليب ]









[ الانتقال الى مكان آخر للتصوير لأخذ لقطة تمثيلية لتعليم القرآن لغير الناطقين بالعربية ]








[ بورتريه للمخرج هشام غيث ]








[ بدء اليوم الثاني للتصوير وتحضير المعدات في أحد المزارع الكبيرة في الأردن ]








[ تصوير مشاهد تمثيلية في مشتل للزهور - يظهر في الصورة بلال كعوش ]







[ تصوير مشاهد تمثيلية في مشتل للزهور - يظهر في الصورة بلال كعوش ]







[ أيمن رمضان وأبو حلقة في السيارة بانتظار البدء في مشهد آخر ]








[ الشباب في بعض لحظات الاستجمام في الظل  ]








[ تجهيز السيارة بملصق شعار الندوة العالمية للشباب الاسلامي استعداداً للتصوير ]








[ مدير الانتاج محمد حميض في لحظة تفكير ، الله يعينك على ضغط المشاغل  ]









[ التحضير لمكان التصوير الرئيسي للسنكات في ساحات المزرعة ]








[ الفنان أيمن رمضان خلال أدائه الرئيسي ]








[ شايفكم شايفكم  ]







[ الفنان محمد أبوحلقة أثناء أدائه الرئيسي ]







[ الفنان محمد أبوحلقة أثناء أدائه الرئيسي ]








[ الفنان محمد أبوحلقة أثناء أدائه الرئيسي ]








[ مخرج العمل هشام غيث ]








[ مشاهد أدائية في مكان آخر ]








[ المدير المالي حمزة أبو ذياب ]









[ أيمن رمضان وأبو حلقة يبتسمان لعدسة بسمله . نت ]







[ البلاي باك ، ومحمد نبيل رمضان ]







[ لقطة جماعية أدائية ]








[ لقطة جماعية أدائية ]







[ مشهد تمثيلي في زيارة لأسرة فقيرة وتقديم المساعدات الغذائية لها ]








[ لقطة جماعية لفريق عمل الكليب - قام بتصويرها إبراهيم العلمي ]

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 




*شـبكـــة بـسـمـلــــــه الانشـاديـّــــــة*
*BSMLH**.**NET* 


*تقدّم*

*فيديو كليب*
*{* *مولاي* *}*
*MAWLAY*





*للفنان الملتزم*
*أسامة مطلق*
*في أولى أعماله الفنية*




 
 
 


{ كلمات وألحان }

*أسامة مطلق*







{ توزيع }




*هاني السعدي*


















{ مدير التصوير } 




*محمد صافي*
*يزن عيسى*


 



{ مدير الانتاج } 




*عابد الطويل* 

 



{ انتاج } 




*استديوهات أبو لغد الفنية* 

 



{ اخراج } 




*سيف سعادة* 








 



*{ للتحميل }* 

*[ جودة عالية ]* 
http://www.bsmlh.net/songs/clips/mawlay_h.rmvb
~ 
*[ جودة متوسطة ]* 

http://www.bsmlh.net/songs/clips/mawlay_m.rmvb 

~ 

*[ مشاهدة مباشرة يوتيوب ]* 



 

* رايت كليك + حفظ باسم
* الكليب بالموسيقى

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*بسم* *الله الرحمن* *الرحيم* 


*شـبكـــة بـسـمـلــــــه* *الانشـاديـّــــــة*
*BSMLH.NET* 



تـقــدّم وحصريّا 


النسخة الرسمية من فيديو كليب 

*[ ناطِر عـالبوابة ]*



*جديد الفنان*
*عبد الفتاح عوينات* 
 

 




لتحميل ومشاهدة الكليب وتفاصيل العمل يرجى الدخول لموقع الكليب*
**
* 

** 
*تصميم البنرات والموقع:**
عمر الجنيدي* 

** 
*برمجة وتركيب:*
*محمد زر الورد*


**

*جــزيــــل الشكـر** نتـقـدّم بــه* *للمنتج قناة الاقصى الفضائية عـلــى تواصـلــها*
*وللفـنــان المتألق عبد الفتاح عوينات عـلى تعاونه معـنا ،، والشكر الجزيـل*
*للاخوة علاء العالول وضياء مهنا على تعاونهما مع شبكة بسمله الانشادية*



**

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*




*شـبكـــة بـسـمـلــــــه الانشـاديـّــــــة*
*BSMLH**.**NET* 



*تقـدّم وحصرياً*
*النسخة الرسمية*
*فيديو كليب*

*~{ الكحتوت** }~*  

*مجاهد هشام*
*&*
*بشرى ع**واد*




 
 
 


{ أداء}
*مجاهد هشام*
*بشرى عواد*




 





{ ألحان }


*مجاهد هشام*


 





{ توزيع وهندسة }




*محمد القيسي*


 


{ فكرة وسيناريو }





*علي زكي*

 





{ مدير التصوير }


*ضياء مهنا*


 





{ تم التسجيل والتنفيذ في استوديوهات }


*كروماتك للانتاج الفني*
**
*عمان - الاردن*
*00962777904482* 

 





{ مونتاج }


*ضياء مهنا*


 


{ فوتوغراف وتصميم البنر }



*عمر الجنيدي* 

 


{ مدير الانتاج }



*عبد الكريم الطرايرة* 

 


{ الاشراف العام }



*وسيم عواد*


 


{ اخــــراج }



*ضياء مهنا* 

 





{ إنـتـــــاج }



**
*قناة كراميش الفضائية للأطفال*
www.karameeshtv.tv 



** 


الراعي الالكتروني الرسمي 
*شـبكــة بـسـمـلـــه* *الانشـاديـّـــة*
*BSMLH.NET* 
 

 

*{ للتحميل }* 

*[ جودة عالية ]* 
http://www.bsmlh.net/karameesh/clips/alka7toot_512.rmvb 


~ 
*[ جودة منخفضة ]* 

http://www.bsmlh.net/karameesh/clips/alka7toot_256.rmvb 

~ 
*[ مشاهدة مباشرة يوتيوب ]* 





* رايت كليك + حفظ باسم
* الكليب بموسيقى

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 


*مؤسسة الصوت الجديد للانتاج الفني*

*تقدم وعبر* 


*شـبكـــة بـسـمـلــــــه الانشـاديـّــــــة*
*BSMLH**.**NET* 

*النشيد الجديد* 
*{ شريان الحياة* *}**
SHERYAN ALHAYAH**
*



مترافقة مع انطلاق سفن شريان الحياة
لكسر الحصار عن قطاع غزة الصامد 



*للنجم المتألق**
عبدالفتاح عوينات**
*




 

 

 



{ كلمات }
*الشاعر خليل عابد*

 


{ ألحان }


*عبدالفتاح عوينات*

 









{ توزيع ومكساج }





*أحمد الكردي*






{ تم التسجيل والعمليات الفنية في }





** 
*الصوت الجديد للانتاج الفني**
عمان - الأردن
**telefax: 0096265654008*
*e-mail: info@mynewsound.com* 




{ تصوير وتصميم البنر }





*عمر الجنيدي*
 







 

*{ للتحميل }* 
http://www.bsmlh.net/songs/SHERYAN_ALHAYAH.mp3 

* النسخة بالموسيقى

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 


*جمعية التكافل لرعاية الطفولة*

*وبرعاية الكترونية من*




*شـبكـــة بـسـمـلــــــه الانشـاديـّــــــة*
*BSMLH**.**NET* 


*تقدّم*

*فيديو كليب* 
*{* *بالألوان* *}*
*Bel Alwan*

من ألبوم
*[ بالألوان ]*





*أداء*
*فرقة تكافل للأطفال*
لمشاهدة الحملة الالكترونية للألبوم والاستماع لمقاطع الالبوم:
http://www.bsmlh.net/vb/showthread.php?t=52920





 

 

 




{ كلمات وألحان }

*أحمد هويدي*







{ أداء }




*نور دخل الله*

*نيرمين قاسم*
*جنى بديع*







{ التوزيع الايقاعي }




*عبدالقادر زين الدين*







{ هندسة الصوت والمكساج }




*ناصر شعبان*







{ تم التسجيل في }




*ProAudio Studio*







{ فكرة }




*غنى قصابية*







{ Steadicam }




*محمود اللبان*






{ كرين }




*نبيل حشيشو*







{ مشرف الاضائة }




*هاني البوبو*








{ الراعي الالكتروني الحصري }





*شـبكـــة بـسـمـلــــــه الانشـاديـّــــــة* 
*BSMLH.NET*










{ مونتاج }




*عمر غمراوي*







{ ادارة انتاج }




*محمد الطحان*







{ Animation Director }




*عبدالرحمن الأبيض*







{ مخرج مساعد }




*عمر غمراوي*







{ الراعي الماسي }











*اللجنة الخيرية لمناصرة فلسطين - فرنسا*







{ التنفيذ والاشراف الفني }









*مجموعة القمة الاعلامية*

*طرابلس - لبنان*
009613317147
009616444993







{ انـتــاج }






*جمعية التكافل لرعاية الطفولة*
*بيروت - لبنان*
*هاتف: 009611770080*
*فاكس: 009611770081*




{ مدير الجمعية }




*رياض الخطيب*







{ اخــراج }




*محمد خالد شهاب*







 
 



*{ للتحميل }* 

*[ جودة عالية ]* 
http://www.bsmlh.net/songs/clips/belalwan_h.rmvb
~ 
*[ جودة متوسطة ]* 

http://www.bsmlh.net/songs/clips/belalwan_m.rmvb 

~ 

*[ مشاهدة مباشرة يوتيوب ]* 



 
* الكليب بالموسيقى

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*



*مؤسسة صدى القمة للانتاج الاعلامي والتوزيع*
 

*تقدم وحصرياً على* 


*شـبكـــة بـسـمـلــــــه الانشـاديـّــــــة*
*BSMLH**.**NET* 

المنشد أيمن السلوادي


*في النشيد الجديد*

*{ يا سلام** }**
Ya Salam
*



من الألبوم المرتقب
*[ نجوم القمة ]**
*



 
 
 


{ كلمات }
*أيمن السلوادي*

 


{ ألحان وتوزيع }


*محمد القيسي*

 









{ تم التسجيل والمكساج في }





*استديوهات محمد القيسي**
عمان - الأردن**
*







{ انتـــاج }






*مؤسسة صدى القمة للانتاج الاعلامي والتوزيع*
 

المملكة العربية السعودية - الرياض
هاتف ٠٠٩٦٦١٤٧٢١٦٢١
جوال ٠٠٩٦٦٥٦٩٠٥٣٢٤٥
sada-alqemah@hotmail.com
sada.alqemah@yahoo.com





 

{ تصميم البنر }





*عمر الجنيدي*
 









*{ للتحميل }* 

[ نسخة الموسيقى ]

http://www.bsmlh.net/songs/yasalam_m.mp3 

[ نسخة الايقاع ]


http://www.bsmlh.net/songs/yasalam_d.mp3 


[ نسخة المؤثرات ]


http://www.bsmlh.net/songs/yasalam_v.mp3 


* رايت كليب & حفظ باسم

----------


## هدوء عاصف

By the name of allah 




BSMLH Nasheed ***site
BSMLH.NET 

Present


New Duet - Exclusive 
astaghfurullah
{ أستغفر الله }

From The Album
Hope & Fatith





Singing
Alaa Abulizz
Jihad Baytieh





 

 

 



Lyrics 

Jihad Baytieh





Composed
Alaa Abulizz 



 




arrangement & Sound Engineering




Alaa Abulizz







Recorded In





Abulizz Productions
Dallas - Texas - USA
0012144188551







Alaa Abulizz ***site




www.alaaabulizz.co.cc








To Buy The Album




dawadu.bandcamp.com









Downloud 








































































http://www.bsmlh.net/songs/astaghfurullah.mp3 

* Right Click & Save As

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*،،*

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 


*شـبكـــة بـسـمـلــــــه الانشـاديـّــــــة*
*BSMLH.NET* 



*تقـدّم وحصــريّا* 


الطفلة حنان الطرايرة 

فــي نـشـيـــد
*~** احكيلي عن غزة **~* 



 

 

 
كلمات:
عبد الكريم الطرايرة 
 
أداء:
الطفلة حنان الطرايرة 
 
ألحان وتوزيع:
أحمــد دعـســــان 
 
هندسة الصوت:
أحـمــد دعـســــــان
عبد الكريم الطرايرة 
 

تم التسجيل والعمليات الفنية في:
استديوهات *همسات راما* للانتاج الفني

*عمان - الأردن*
*هاتف رقم*
*009626796839444*
*009626785022043* 
 
تصميم البنر:
Aljonaidy 
 
*[ للتحميل ]* 

http://www.bsmlh.net/gift/e7keily.mp3 


* رايت كليك + حفظ باسم
* الأنشودة بموسيقى

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*




*شـبكـــة بـسـمـلــــــه الانشـاديـّــــــة*
*BSMLH**.**NET*


*تقدم وحصرياً

*
المنشد مراد زغاري
منشد فرقة القدس - فلسطين



*في النشيد الجديد*

*{ صاحت** }**
Sa7at
*















{ كلمات }
*خليل عابد*

 


{ ألحان وتوزيع }


*أحمد الكردي*

 







{ تم التسجيل والعمليات الفنية في }





** 
*الصوت الجديد للانتاج الفني**
عمان - الأردن
**telefax: 0096265654008*
*e-mail: info@mynewsound.com*
*
*







{ ماسترينج }
*أحمد رامي*












{ تصميم البنر }





*عمر الجنيدي*












*{ للتحميل }*


http://www.bsmlh.net/songs/sahat.mp3


* رايت كليب & حفظ باسم
* النسخة بالايقاع

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*




*شـبكـــة بـسـمـلــــــه الانشـاديـّــــــة*
*BSMLH**.**NET*


*تقدم وحصرياً**


*المنشد محمود أبو الرب
بالتعاون مع فرقة أنصار



*في النشيد الجديد*

*{ لا ما نهاب الموت** }*



 
 
 


{ كلمات }
*محمود أبو الرب*

 


{ ألحان }


*فرقة أنصار*

 


{ ايقاع وتوزيع }


*أيمن الحلاق*






 







{ تم التسجيل والعمليات الفنية في }






ستديوهات *أوج* للانتاج الفني
عمان - الأردن
0096265654541 *
*






{ تصميم البنر }





*فاروق القدسي*
 









*{ للتحميل }* 

http://www.bsmlh.net/songs/lamanhabelmot.mp3 

* رايت كليب & حفظ باسم
* النسخة بالايقاع

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


*قناة سنا الفضائية*

*وعبر*

*شـبكـــة بـسـمـلــــــه الانشـاديـّــــــة*
*BSMLH**.**NET*


*بالتعاون مع منتديات الفنان يحيى حوى**

*
*يقدمون**


الكليب الجديد
**{ الأم** }*


أداء:
عبدالسلام حوى

 
 
 


{ كلمات}
*سليم عبدالقادر*

 


{ ألحان }


*يحيى حوى*

 


{ التوزيع والهندسة الصوتية }


*يزن نسيبة*






 







{ تم التسجيل والعمليات الفنية في }




*

**مؤسسة محمد الغرابلي للانتاج الفني*

www.gharablipro.com  



 


{ مدير الانتاج }





*يوسف جو*
 






 


{ مونتاج}





*محمد بديع*
*هشام عامر*







{ متابعة وتنسيق }





*ياسر السيد عمر*







{ اشراف عام }





*محمد عقاد*
*يحيى حوى*







{ منتج منفذ }





*Art House*
*حامد موسى*







{ مدير التصوير }





*أشرف جابر*







{ انتاج}






*قناة سنا الفضائية*







{ اخــراج}





*تامر حربي*







{ تصميم البنر }





*عمر الجنيدي*
 

































*{ للتحميل }* 

*[ جودة عالية ]* 
http://www.bsmlh.net/gift/clips/alomm_h.rmvb
~ 
*[ جودة متوسطة ]* 

http://www.bsmlh.net/gift/clips/alomm_m.rmvb 



* رايت كليب & حفظ باسم
* النسخة بالايقاع 
~ 

*[ مشاهدة مباشرة يوتيوب ]*

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 


*نصرة للمسجد الأقصى المبارك ..*

*ووقوفا الى جانب اهلنا في اراضي 48 والحركة الاسلامية فيها*
*وتضامنا مع اهلنا في ام الفحم والشيخ رائد صلاح واخوانه الابطال*
*رجال سفن الحرية ووفاء لدماء الشهداء منهم*



 

*فريق الوعد للفن الاسلامي*
*لبنان - طرابلس*


*وبالتعاون مع*




*شـبكـــة بـسـمـلــــــه الانشـاديـّــــــة*
*BSMLH**.**NET*



*يقدم نشيد* 

*{ الأقصى يا عرب** }* 


 

 



أداء:
*فريق الوعد للفن الاسلامي*





كلمات:
*الأستاذ وليد أبو حيط*





ألحان:
*تراث مطور*






الرؤية والاشراف الفني :
*عبد الحي الخطيب*




الاشراف العام :
*الأستاذ محمد الأسدي*




التوزيع الايقاعي :
*بلال الأحمد & عبد الحي الخطيب*




تركيب الايقاع :
*فارس عبّود*




التوزيع الموسيقي والتنفيذ :
*الأستاذ روجيه بندلي*




الهندسة الصوتية والمعالجة الرقمية والمكساج :
*الأستاذ عبد الحي الخطيب*




تم التسجيل في :
*استديوهات صوت الوعد للانتاج الفني*
*Wa3ed Sound Studios*
*[ إنتاج إعلامي - صوتي – تسجيل – مكساج - معالجة ]*
*هاتف: 009613025764- 009613025764* 
*wa3edsound@hotmail.com* 



Mastering :
*Bandali digital studio*





*انـتــــاج* 

*الوعد للإنتاج الفنّي والتسويق الإعلامي*
*[ لبنان – طرابلس – الزاهرية مقابل مسجد الحميدي ]*
هاتف: 009613784595 - 009613784595


مجموعة الفريق على الفيس بوك
http://www.facebook.com/home.php#/gr...id=17593768912 

إيملات الفريق
wa3edband@hotmail.com






*{ للتحميل }*

http://www.bsmlh.net/songs/aqsa_3arab.mp3

* رايت كليك + حفظ باسم


  

*ترقبوا إن شاء الله*

*فيديو كليب ( الأقصى يا عرب )*
من إنتاج

الصوت الذهبي للانتاج الفني

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*




*شـبكـــة بـسـمـلــــــه الانشـاديـّــــــة*
*BSMLH**.**NET*


*تقدّم* 
*الألبوم الأول للفنان العراقي*
*عمار عبدالرزاق*


*بعنوان* 

*{ دايم** }*

*Dayem 2010* 


*بحقوق النشر الالكتروني الكامل والحصري للألبوم* 




  
 


*للدخول الى الموقع الالكتروني الخاص بالألبوم وتحميله بالكامل :*

www.bsmlh.net/Dayem2010


تصميم الألبوم والموقع :
*عمر الجنيدي*

تركيب وبرمجة:
*محمد زر الورد* 




*[ حقوق ]*

** الى أصحاب المواقع الأخرى :*
*حق نشـر الألبوم كاملاً هو لشبكة بسمله الانشادية فقـط*
*ويسمـح بنقــل الرابـط العـام ونقـل المعلومات كاملة معـه*
*مع [ ذكـر المصدر ] ، ولا نعفي أي شـبـكة تـنسـب العمل*
*لنفسها أو تعيـد نشره بحجة توفره على النت.*



*[ تحذير ]* 
*يمنع منعاً باتاً طبع أو نسخ أو توزيع هذا الألبوم أو أي جزء منه*
*دون إذن خطي من منتجي وموزعي الألبوم ، و ذلك تحت طائلة*
*المساءلة القانونية في الدنيا والمحاسبة في الآخرة عن حقوق*
*العباد التي يعود فيها حق المسامحة أو العقاب لصاحبها.*

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*
*


*شـبكـــة بـسـمـلــــــه الانشـاديـّــــــة*
*BSMLH**.**NET


*
*تقدّم

موال ونشيد
*

*{ آل الصيفي** }*




*للمنشد
ناجي أبو المنذر
*منشد فرقة الروابي الفنية العريقة*
*

مقدمة لروح شهداء عائلة الصيفي الثلاث






 





{ كلمات الأنشودة }
*خليل عابد**
*
 

{ كلمات الموال }
*عبدالله الحمايدة**
**
*


{ ألحان وتوزيع }
*محمد القيسي

*




{ تم التسجيل والعمليات الفنية في }
*
استديوهات محمد القيسي
عمان - الأردن*
*
*

*
*
{ الاشراف العام }
*عبدالرحمن أبو الليل*




*
*{ تصميم البنر }
*فاروق القدسي
*





*{ لتحميل الموال }*


http://www.bsmlh.net/songs/mwal_alsaifi.mp3



*{ لتحميل الأنشودة }*


http://www.bsmlh.net/songs/alalsaifi.mp3





* رايت كليب & حفظ باسم
* النسخة بالموسيقى

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*



" ضمن حملة إحياء التراث الإسلامي والمحافظة عليه " 
قام الفنان السوري الملتزم " عدنان الحلاّق " بالتحضير
لباقة من الأعمال الإنشادية الرّوحانية في المناجاة والمديح
وقد تم توزيع الأعمال بشكل خاص ومختلف آملين أن تنال
رضا الله والجمهور الكريم 



*شـبكـــة بـسـمـلــــــه الانشـاديـّــــــة*
*BSMLH**.**NET*


*تقدم وحصرياً



**{ لّوحّات إنـشـاديّة }* 
لفرقـة الوهـــاب للإنشاد الديني 
*وإحياء الحفلات والمهرجانات*


*{** عدنان الحلاق** }*

*حصرياً على شبكة بسملة الإنشادية* 

*
في نشيده الجديد
*
*{* *لاح بالجمال** }**
*La7a Beljamal











{ كلمات }
*الإمام محمد الشرفاوي*

 

{ توزيع }
*أ. محمد صادق*










{ تم التسجيل والعمليات الفنية في }






*Space Audio*
*أ.محمد صادق*
Syria – Damascous 
*0096395560544*








{ تصميم البنر }
*عمر الجنيدي*















*{ للتحميل }*


http://www.bsmlh.net/songs/la7abeljamal.mp3


* رايت كليب & حفظ باسم
* النسخة بالايقاع

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


*شـبكـــة بـسـمـلــــــه الانشـاديـّــــــة*
*BSMLH**.**NET*


*تقدم


باكورة كليبات المنشد

**أحمد الزميلي*

*حصرياً على شبكة بسملة الإنشادية* 

*
كليب
*

*{* *يا سميعاً** }**
*Ya Same3an
















{ كلمات }
*عبدالقادر زين الدين*

 

{ ألحان }
*عبدالكريم مبارك*

 

{ التوزيع الموسيقي }
*مجاهد هشام*








{ تم التسجيل والعمليات الفنية في }





*كروماتك للانتاج الفني*
**
*عمان - الاردن*
*00962785831832*







{ مدير الاضائة والتصوير }
*ضياء مهنا* 













{ مدير الانتاج }
*محمد سعادة*
 




{ عمليات المونتاج }

*Golden Sound*
الصوت الذهبي للانتاج الفني


{ مونتاج }
*علي الصبيح*


 

{ رؤية واشراف فني }
*محمد حميض*


 

{ الراعي الالكتروني الحصري }


*شـبكـــة بـسـمـلــــــه الانشـاديـّــــــة*
*BSMLH.NET*




 

{ سيناريو واخراج }
*عمر سويلم* 
 











*{ للتحميل }*


*[ جودة عالية ]*

http://www.bsmlh.net/songs/clips/ya_same3an_h.rmvb
~

*[ جودة متوسطة ]*


http://www.bsmlh.net/songs/clips/ya_same3an_m.rmvb


~


*[ مشاهدة مباشرة يوتيوب ]*






* الكليب بالموسيقى

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*



*حصرياً، و برعاية الكترونية من :* 
*شـبكـــة بـسـمـلــــــه الانشـاديـّــــــة*
*BSMLH**.**NET* 


*قناة كراميش الفضائية للأطفال*



*تقــدّم*
*فيديو كليب* 
*~{ شرط جزائي** }~*  
*للفنان أحمد دعسان*
*والطفلة أمل قطامي*


 
 
 


{ كلمات }
*أحمد وائل*

 


{ ألحان }


*أحمد جلال*

 













{ توزيع }




*أكرم أحمد*

 


{ الهندسة الصوتية والمكساج }




*أحمد دعسان*






 


{ تم التسجيل والعمليات الفنية في } 
*استديوهات* *همسات* *للانتاج الفني*


*عمان - الاردن*



 


{ مدير الاضائة والتصوير }




*مجاهد هشام*






 


{ ادارة الانتاج }




*محمود القدومي*





 


{ مدير الانتاج }




*خالد العظم*






 


{ مونتاج }




*مجاهد هشام*






 


الراعي الالكتروني الرسمي 
*شـبكــة بـسـمـلـــه* *الانشـاديـّـــة*
*BSMLH.NET* 
 

{ تصوير فوتوغرافي }





*ابراهيم العلمي*


{ تصميم البنر }





*عمر الجنيدي*



 


{ الاشراف الفني }





*مجاهد هشام* 

 


{ الاشراف العام }



*وسيم عواد*

 


{ سـيـنـاريـــو واخــــراج }



*علي زكي*


 





{ إنـتـــــاج }




**
*قناة كراميش الفضائية للأطفال*
www.karameeshtv.tv 





**  


*{ للتحميل }*


*[ جودة عالية ]* 
http://www.bsmlh.net/karameesh/clips/shart_jaza2i_h.rmvb
~ 
*[ جودة منخفضة ]* 

http://www.bsmlh.net/karameesh/clips/shart_jaza2i_m.rmvb 

~ 

*[ مشاهدة مباشرة يوتيوب]* 



 

* رايت كليك + حفظ باسم
* الكليب بالموسيقى

----------


## Rahma Queen

شكرا كتير إلك
بس
ممكن تزوديني بهاي الانشوده
{ كلمات }
عبدالقادر زين الدين
إن امكن
ومشكوره

----------


## هدوء عاصف

> شكرا كتير إلك
> بس
> ممكن تزوديني بهاي الانشوده
> { كلمات }
> عبدالقادر زين الدين
> إن امكن
> ومشكوره


 
اهلا بكِ اختي الكريمة وسأوفّر لكِ الأنشودة قريبا جدا وتابعينا  :Smile: 

على فكرة انا شاب ..!

----------


## Rahma Queen

شكرا اخ "هدوء"
واسف لاني فكرتك بنت
اعذرني

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center]
الأخت (رحمة) بعد البحث فإن (عبد القادر الزين) هو شاعر وملحن ، أما ألبوم كلمات فيعود للمنشد المتألق (عبدالقادر قوزع) ، لا اعلم إن كان هذا هو طلبك .. أقدّم اليكِ ألبوم (كلمات) للمنشد عبد القادر قوزع بمشاركة الملحن عبدالقادر الزين وأتمنى ان يحوز على رضاكِ  :Smile: 




*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

**

*شـركة ألوان الطيف للصوتيات والمرئيات*
*تــقــدم*

*الألبوم الجديد :: كلمات ::*
*للمنشد : عبدالقادر* *قوزع*

*،*
*نشيد : قبل الندم*
*فز قبل الندم والفوت يا مغرور*
*الأجل إن وصل خانتك أعذارك*
*لايغرك شبابك والزمان يدور*
*والملك عن شمالك يكتب اوزارك*
*إتقي خالقك واتجنب المحذور*
*والله الله في فرضك وأذكارك*
*واترك الخلق لاتكشف على مستور*
*واكرم الأهل واتصدق على جارك*

*،*
*الشاعر : ماجد الجبري*
*ألحان : حسين بافضل*
*توزيع : حازم رأفت*

*للحفظ | ->بدون إيقاع<- :http://www.mm11mm.net/Sounds/nshed/album/Kalemat/Qabel_Al_Nadam.mp3*

*-----------------------------*
*نشيد : هول يالله*
*هـــــــــــول يــا الله ذكره دوا للمحــــــــزون* 
*كـله علـــــــــى الله واللي يريدوه بيكــــــون* 
*هـول يـا الله ... هـول يـا الله*
*هـــــــــــول يــا الله بحرك يامالك المــــــــال*
*رحمـــــــن يـــا الله ذكرك سلــــى لمن قـــال*
*قـــــولـــوا يـــا الله جودك يادايــم الخيــــــر*
*والخيـــــر يـــا الله خيرك يــــارازق الطــير*
*جـــــــــود يـــا الله بحرك عليه بحـــــــــــار*
*عونـــو علـــى الله رامي الشبك للأقــــــدار*
*يا قــاصـــــــــد الله يا الله ياخير مطلـــــوب*
*يالبـــــاقي يـــا الله عفوك جميل محبــــوب*
*يا رب .. يـــا الله زيد الحضور باسعــــاد*
*واسعدنــــا يــا الله وأهل الحياة الأجــــواد*
*يا داعِ يــــــــــا الله يــارحمتك يـارحمـــــن*
*قـــــــادر ويـــا الله الطـف بشعـــب لبنــان*
*هــــــــــول يــا الله حبك ســــلا المحبـــين*
*وصـــل .. يــا الله على الأمين ياسيــــــن*

*،*
*الشاعر : ماجد الجبري* 
*ألحان : تراث (حضرمي)*
*توزيع : حازم رأفت*

*للحفظ | ->بدون إيقاع<- :http://www.mm11mm.net/Sounds/nshed/album/Kalemat/Hol_Ya_Allah.mp3*

*-----------------------------*
*نشيد : رب المصطفى*
*يارب المصطفى بلغ مقاصدنا* 
*واغفر لنا ما مضى يا واسع الكرم*
*محمد بشـــــــــرٌ وليس كالبشر* 
*محمدٌ درةٌ والنــــــــاس من حجر*
*مُحمدٌ أشرفُ الأعـرابِ والعَجمِ* 
*مُحمدٌ خيرُ مَن يمشــــي على قدمِ*
*مُحمدٌ باسطُ المَعـــروفِ جِامِعُهُ* 
*مُحمدٌ صَاحبُ الإحسَــــانِ والكَرمِ*
*مُحمدٌ سيــــــــــد طابت مَنَاقِبُهُ* 
*مُحمدٌ صَـــــــاغَهُ الرَّحمنُ بِالنِعَمِ*
*مُحمدٌ صَفـــوةُ البَاري وخيرتُهُ* 
*مُحمدٌ طـــــــاهرٌ مِن سائِرِ التُهَمِ*
*مُحمدٌ ضَاحِــكٌ لِلضَّيفِ مُكرِمُهُ* 
*مُحَمدٌ جَـــــــــــارُهُ واللهِ لَم يُضَمِ*
*مُحمدٌ طابتِ الدُنيــــــــا ببعثتهِ* 
*مُحمدٌ جَاءَ بِالآيــَـــــــاتِ والحِكَمِ*

*،*
*الشاعر : البويصري*
*ألحان : تراث*
*توزيع : إسلام مرغني*

*للحفظ | ->بدون إيقاع<- : http://www.mm11mm.net/Sounds/nshed/album/Kalemat/Rabo_Al_Mustafa.mp3*

*-----------------------------*
*نشيد : أبدع بك أدعيك*
*أبدع بك أدعيك يامن للدعــــــا تسمع* 
*يا عدل يا فرد .. يا من رحمتـك أوسع*
*بين المحبين أســــــــــالك ربنا تجمع* 
*عظيم وإحنا عبـــــــــادك ياعظيم الشان*
*لولاك تاهت دروبــي في هزيع الليل* 
*لولاك ذقت المـــــــــراره والألم والويل*
*لولاك كانت ذنوبي باتهــــــــد الحيل* 
*لولاك ماكــــــــان لي في رحلتي عنوان*
*من يحتمي في شواطي رحمتك يسلم* 
*من يسألك يا إلهي نعمتــــــــــــــك ينعم*
*يارب اسالك تفرج كــــــربتي والهم* 
*يالله بنظـــــــره بعين اللطف والإحسان*
*عليك الآمال قامت والمقاصـــد فيك* 
*وحدك تسامح وتغفــــرذنب من يعصيك*
*أدعيك في سر سري والعلـن أدعيك* 
*حسن الخواتيم يا مــــــــولاي والغفران*

*،* 
*الشاعر : ماجد الجبري*
*ألحان : عبدالقادر قوزع*
*توزيع : حازم رأفت*

*للحفظ | ->بدون إيقاع<- :http://www.mm11mm.net/Sounds/nshed/album/Kalemat/Abdeaa_Bek_Adaaeek.mp3*

*-----------------------------*
*نشيد : ما فهمت*
*مافهمت النـــــاس ياما بعت ظنــــي بابتسامه*
*الوفا الغالــــــــي توفى والألم حقــــــق مرامه*
*قلت يالمجـروح (قلبي) كل خـــــــاين له ندامه*
*قال لي ( ياليت ربـــــي حط للطيب علامـــــة)*
*لا تلــــــومو اللي تغير إنتهى وقت المــــلامة*
*هي خفــــــاياه وتجلت وانحنت للغـــدر هامه*
*مافهــــمت الناس لكن فاهم اخلاصي ومقامه*
*باصحب الأيام وامشي واسأل الله الســــلامة*

*،*
*الشاعر : ماجد الجبري* 
*ألحان : عبدالقادر قوزع*
*توزيع : حازم رأفت*

*للحفظ | ->بدون إيقاع<- : http://www.mm11mm.net/Sounds/nshed/album/Kalemat/Abdeaa_Bek_Adaaeek.mp3*

*-----------------------------*
*نشيد : قم وحيداً*
*قم وحيدا ..* 
*كابد الليل الطويل*
*قم وصلّي للجليل*
*قم ..*
*فقد حان الرحيل*
*******
*قم ..*
*ودع عنك الخمول*
*وانطلق نحو الحقول*
*واصفف الأقدام* 
*للمولى...*
*وجاهد للوصول*
*******
*لا تبالي بالنيام*
*وبألوان الكلام*
*واسمع القرآن للآفاق*
*في جنح الظلام*
*******
*قم وذق طعم الصلاه*
*في دجى الليل الطويل*
*قم وجاهد في الحياه*
*إن مثوانا قليل ... .!!!*

*،*
*الشاعر : محمد صالح فرغل*
*ألحان : عبدالقادر قوزع*
*توزيع : حازم رأفت*

*للحفظ | ->بدون إيقاع<- : http://www.mm11mm.net/Sounds/nshed/album/Kalemat/Waheedan.mp3*

*-----------------------------*
*نشيد : ظروف*
*ياليل بعدك ليالي خلهــــــــا عالظــــــــــروف*
*دنيا على كل حـــــــــال وانت وآنا ضيـــــوف*
*إن بايقــع شِرب حالـــــــــي يوم حر الوقوف*
*من حوض باهي الجمالِ ما على العمر خوف*
*سريت والحظ عاثـــر يوم صبــــــــري جميل*
*الزاد حســـن المـــــآثر والله نعـم الوكيـــــــل*
*يغيث مسلم وكــــــــــــافر وكل راجي هتوف*
*والقاه ربي مـــــــــــــآلي لاطفٍ بي رؤوف*
*والــــــوم نفسي ملامــــــــــــة لوم كفٍ لكف*
*لوم الخطا والنــــــــــــــدامة واحتراقي أسف*
*واقول يا الله السلامـــــة من حساب الوقوف*
*أهون اللي جرى لي لوذكـــــــــرت الحتوف*
*ياليل بعدك ليــــــــالي .. لوعنــــــــــاها عنا*
*الله لي خيـــر والـــي .. نـــور ظنــــــــــي أنا*
*وعـزوتي واحتمـالي .. وقفتـي في الصفوف*
*على صــــــلاة ابتهالي .. وابتهــال الحـروف*

*،*
*الشاعر : عجلان ثابت* 
*ألحان : عبدالقادر قوزع*
*توزيع : حازم رأفت*

*للحفظ | ->بدون إيقاع<- : http://www.mm11mm.net/Sounds/nshed/album/Kalemat/Throof.mp3*

*-----------------------------*
*نشيد : لو ضاقت الحال*
*لوضاقت الحال .. هدي النبي اغلى دوى .. لوضاقت الحال*
*والصحب والآل .. يارب تجمعنـا ســوى .. بالصحب والآل*
*حبيب لأحبـاب .. المصطفى زين الملا .. حبيب لاحبــاب*
*أواب تـــــــواب .. بانواره الليل انجـــلا .. أواب تــــــــواب*
*أواه ذكــــــار .. صابر على كل ابتلا .. أواه ذكــــــــار*
*قــوَّام لاسحار .. أجل مخلـــــوق تلا .. قـوَّام لاسحــار*
*مختـار مـولاه .. ماودعـــــــه ولا قلى .. مختـــار مولاه*
*الله أعــــلاه .. سامي مقامــات العلا .. الله اعــــــلاه*
*ذا خير إنسان .. ذاك النبي محبــوبننا .. ذا خير إنسان*
*من عالي الشان طه تدلـــــى ودنى .. من عالي الشان*
*وصلـــي يالله .. عليه وامـــلاك السما .. وصلــي يالله*
*وصلــي يالله .. عليه ما بارق همـــى .. وصلــي يالله*

*،*
*الشاعر : ماجد الجبري*
*ألحان : عبدالقادر قوزع*
*توزيع : حازم رأفت*

*للحفظ | ->بدون إيقاع<- : http://www.mm11mm.net/Sounds/nshed/album/Kalemat/Lo_Thaqat_El_Hal.mp3*


[/align]

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center]
أيضا أقدّم اليكِ مجموعة رائعة للمنشد (عبدالقادر قوزع) وبروابط تحميل مباشرة  :Smile: 



أنشودة وديلى
للتحميل من هنا



أنشودة يارجال الليل
للتحميل من هنا



أنشودة دنيا الغرباء
للتحميل من هنا





أنشودة الله الله
للتحميل من هنا





أنشودة عليك صلى الله
للتحميل من هنا




أنشودة حبيب الله
للتحميل من هنا



أنشودة في أطهر أرض
للتحميل من هنا




أنشودة هذه طيبة
للتحميل من هنا





أنشودة وصف النبي المصطفى
للتحميل من هنا





أنشودة يا طيبة
للتحميل من هنا





أنشودة ألقى الإيناس
للتحميل من هنا





أنشودة لطيف القول
للتحميل من هنا





أنشودة يا رجاء العباد
للتحميل من هنا




أنشودة يا ساري
للتحميل من هنا




أنشودة زر والديك
للتحميل من هنا




أنشودة الخل الصدوق
للتحميل من هنا




أنشودة مناجاة
للتحميل من هنا



أنشودة يا فؤادى
للتحميل من هنا 



أنشودة لك الحمد
للتحميل من هنا 



أنشودة في الأعالي
للتحميل من هنا 




أنشودة دعاء الغريب
للتحميل من هنا 




أنشودة متعبد
للتحميل من هنا 



أنشودة شفاعة الحب
للتحميل من هنا 




انشودة يا امرأة 
للتحميل من هنا 



انشودة سير يا مركب 
للتحميل من هنا 



انشودة جدد 
للتحميل من هنا 



انشودة من بعيد 
للتحميل من هنا 



انشودة سلام 
للتحميل من هنا 



انشودة ادمعي 
للتحميل من هنا 



انشودة يامن 
للتحميل من هنا 



انشودة يا صابرة 
للتحميل من هنا 



انشودة سلمت لك أمري 
للتحميل من هنا 



انشودة أنت ربي 
للتحميل من هنا 



انشودة يا نجوما 
للتحميل من هنا 



انشودة نظرة 
للتحميل من هنا 



انشودة حنيني 
للتحميل من هنا 



انشودة الله الله 2 
للتحميل من هنا 



انشودة قم وحيدا 
للتحميل من هنا 



انشودة ما فهمت 
للتحميل من هنا 



انشودة هول يا الله 
للتحميل من هنا 



انشودة أبدع بك أدعيك 
للتحميل من هنا 



انشودة ياليل 
للتحميل من هنا 



انشودة رب المصطفى 
للتحميل من هنا 



انشودة لو ضاقت الحال 
للتحميل من هنا 



انشودة قبل الندم 
للتحميل من هنا 






ارجو ان تعجبكم الاناشيد
ملاحظة:هناك بعض الاناشيد للمنشد احمد الهاجري وبعضها مشتركة مابين احمد الهاجري وعبد القادر قوزع 

وشكراااااااااا[/align]

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*




*شـبكـــة بـسـمـلــــــه الانشـاديـّــــــة*
*BSMLH**.**NET*


*تقدم وحصرياً**

وبالتعاون مع استديوهات رونق للانتاج الفني

*

*
النشيد الجديد*

*{ بوسط الروح** }**
*Bewast Alroo7




أداء الفنانين :
*خالد الشريف - الأردن*
*عبدالله القَدَسي - اليمن*

*رثاءً لفقيد الإعلام اليمني ، الإعلامي القدير يحيى علاو*





 
 


{ كلمات }
*عبدالرحمن أبو شندي*






{ ألحان }
*عبدالله القَدَسي*

 

{ التوزيع الايقاعي والموسيقي}
*خالد الشريف*


 

{ هندسة الصوت}
*خيري حاتم*

 

{ مكس وماستر}
*خالد الشريف*








{ تم التسجيل والعمليات الفنية في }






*مؤسسة رونق للانتاج الفني*
*عمان - الأردن*

00962795584214* begin_of_the_skype_highlighting 00962795584214 end_of_the_skype_highlighting*
rawnaqmedia@hotmail.com 



 

{ تصميم البنر }
*عمر الجنيدي*














*{ للتحميل }* 

http://www.bsmlh.net/songs/bwast_alroo7.mp3 

* رايت كليب & حفظ باسم
* النسخة بالموسيقى

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*
قناة كراميش الفضائية للأطفال
وفــي الذكــرى الأولــــى لتـأسـيـســهـــــا

*وبرعاية الكترونية من :*
شـبكـــة بـسـمـلــــــه الانشـاديـّــــــة*
*BSMLH**.**NET*




*تقــدّم وحصــرياً
**النسخة الرسمية*
*
فيديو كليب

**~{ عمري ما بعيدا* *}~* 

*الفنان موسى مصطفى*









{ أداء }
*موسـى مصطـفـى
بالاشتراك مع
عبدالقادر صباهي
أيوب عـبد السلام
**
*


{ كلمات }
*خليل عابد**

*

*
*
{ ألحان }

*علي زكي
**
*

*
*{ التوزيع الموسيقي }

*مجاهد هشام
*



*
*{ تم التسجيل والتنفيذ في استوديوهات }*كروماتك للانتاج الفني**
***
*عمان - الاردن*
*00962777904482 begin_of_the_skype_highlighting              00962777904482      end_of_the_skype_highlighting*






{ مدير التصوير }
*ضياء مهنا
*




{ سيناريو }
*علي زكي

*


{ جرافكس }
*حسن شامية
*





{ مونتاج }
*ضياء مهنا*
*
**
*


الراعي الالكتروني الرسمي

*شـبكــة بـسـمـلـــه* *الانشـاديـّـــة*
*BSMLH.NET* 








{ تصميم البنر }*عمر الجنيدي*

*
*

*
*{ الاشراف العام }*وسيم عواد
*




{ اخــــراج }*ضياء مهنا**

*



{ إنـتـــــاج }
*
* 
**
*قناة كراميش الفضائية للأطفال
*www.karameeshtv.tv




** 



*{ للتحميل }*


*[ جودة عالية ]*

http://www.bsmlh.net/karameesh/clips/omri_512.rmvb



~

*[ جودة منخفضة ]*


http://www.bsmlh.net/karameesh/clips/omri_256.rmvb


~

*[ مشاهدة مباشرة يوتيوب ]*





* رايت كليك + حفظ باسم
* الكليب بالموسيقى

----------


## Rahma Queen

يسلمووووووووووووووووووووووو
انا بدي ل عبد القادر قوزع
بس كنت مخربط
شكرا الك
كل الاناشيد حلوين
ان شاء الله بميزان حسناتك

----------


## Rahma Queen

ممكن
تحكيلي
كيف انزلهم ع جهازي
لانو مو راضيين ينزلوا بالتحميل؟
وشكرا
غلبتك معي
اسف كتير

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center]اختي الكريمة .. جميع الروابط تعمل وبشكل تلقائي وسريع .. بمجرد الضغط على الرابط ستتمكنين من تحميل الأنشودة التي ترغبين ، ان حدثت لديكِ مشاكل في التحميل ، يرجى التأكد من سرعة الإنترنت لديكِ او معدّل التحميل إن كان منتهيا ، او يرجى المحاولة لاحقا .. ارجو ان اكون قد أفدت  :Smile: [/align]

----------


## Rahma Queen

اوكيه هدوء
يسلمووووووووووو
كتير
خلص بكره بجرب
لاني انعست وبدي نام
 :SnipeR (33):

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*





*برعاية الكترونية حصرية من*





*شـبكـــة بـسـمـلــــــه الانشـاديـّــــــة*

*BSMLH**.**NET*





*تقدّم*


*فرقـــة البيادر الفـنـيـة*


*في باكورة أعمالها المصوّرة*


*فيديو كليب*

*{ أهازيج البيادر* *}* 
*Ahazeej Albayader*



















{ كلمات }

*اسماعيل الشيخ*
*عوني أيوب*
*تراث*







{ سيناريو }
*علاء حسني محمود*








{ برديوسر}
*هاني صافي*








{ توزيع }
*محمد القيسي*
*ابراهيم أبورجب*








{ الاشراف الفني }
*صلاح النعلاوي*







*{ أداء المنشدين حسب الظهور }*
*صلاح النعلاوي*
*عبدالهادي الجنيدي*
*أيمن الكسجي*
*اسماعيل الشيخ*
*علاء النجار*
*زكريا المشاعلة*
*خالد نوفل*








{ كاميرا أوبريتر}
*هاني خليل أحمد*








{ ملابس واكسسوار }
*أحمد جمال*








{ ديكور }
*م. عبدالله الشوبكي*








{ مدير انتاج }
*هاني صافي*








{ D.O.P }
*ياسر جلال*








{ تمت عمليات المونتاج في }
*شركة الحرية للانتاج الفني*








{ مونتاج }
*نادر طه*







{ منتج منفذ }
*Right Vision*








{ الراعي الاعلامي }







{ الراعي الالكتروني الحصري }


*شـبكـــة بـسـمـلــــــه الانشـاديـّــــــة*

*BSMLH.NET*













*{ اخراج }*
*ياسر جلال*
































*{ انتاج }*




*فرقة البيادر الفنية*
عمان - الأردن
هاتف: 00962796385031 begin_of_the_skype_highlighting 00962796385031 end_of_the_skype_highlighting

 

*{ للتحميل }*



*[ جودة عالية ]*


http://www.bsmlh.net/songs/clips/ahazeejalbayader_h.rmvb



~


*[ جودة متوسطة ]*



http://www.bsmlh.net/songs/clips/ahazeejalbayader_m.rmvb



~



*[ مشاهدة مباشرة يوتيوب ]*









* رايت كليك + حفظ باسم

----------


## Rahma Queen

يسلمو كتير

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*مكتبة وتسجيلات الأمة
الإمارات العربية المتحدة - الشارقة
*

*تقدّم*

*وبرعاية الكترونية من*
*شـبكـــة بـسـمـلــــــه الانشـاديـّــــــة*
*BSMLH**.**NET*




*ألبوم الأعراس*

*~ أخت القمر 2 ~*
*
*






*أداء :*
*أحمد المنصوري
عـبدالله الـشحـي


بمشاركة
فرقة النهام الإنشادية
*




*معلومات الألبوم :*






*كورال:*
*أحمد المنصوري
عـبدالله الـشحـي
*

*
**الهندسة الصوتية:
**أحمد المنصوري*




*ماستر ديجيتال:
**م. أمجد*



*تصميم الغلاف:
**أحمد المغربي*



*تجهيز البانرات:
**Gardenia*



*[ لتحميل مقاطع الألبوم ]*

*[ نسخة الايقاع ]*
http://www.bsmlh.net/bsmlh4/album/o5tAlqamar2_e_demo.mp3

*
**[ نسخة بدون إيقاع ]*
http://www.bsmlh.net/bsmlh4/album/o5tAlqamar2_n_demo.mp3

* رايت كليك + حفظ باسم 





*التسجيل والإنتاج :
**مؤسسة الفن للإنتاج الفني
*الإمارات العربية المتحدة





*حقوق الطبع والتوزيع محفوظة لدى:*

*مكتبة وتسجيلات الأمة
*الإمارات العربية المتحدة - الشارقة
*
~ لطلب التوزيع ~*

*اسماعيل الحجاجي 00971505757411*





*حـــالـــيـــاً في الأسواق
*

----------


## mylife079



----------


## هدوء عاصف

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*

حصرياً، و برعاية الكترونية من :*
*
شـبكـــة بـسـمـلــــــه الانشـاديـّــــــة*
*BSMLH**.**NET*



*قناة كراميش الفضائية للأطفال
*


*تقــدّم*
*
فيديو كليب

**~{ ايه الحالة ديا** }~* 

*الفنان مجاهد هشام

بالاشتراك مع
محمد عدوي
عبدالقادر صباهي
*








{ أداء وألحان }
*مجاهد هشام**

بالاشتراك مع
محمد عدوي
عبدالقادر صباهي

*


{ كلمات}
*محمد غالب**

*

*
*
{ التوزيع الموسيقي والهندسة الصوتية }

*محمود عمار**
**
*



{ تم التسجيل والتنفيذ في استوديوهات }*كروماتيك للانتاج الفني
**عمان - الاردن*
*00962777904482*





*
*{ فكرة وسيناريو }

*علي زكي**
*
*
*

*
*{ مدير التصوير }

*ضياء مهنا**
**
*

*
*{ مونتاج }

*ضياء مهنا**
*




{ كرين }

*عامر أبو ليل

*


{ منتج منفذ }*كروماتيك للانتاج الفني
***
*عمان - الاردن*
*00962777904482*

*
*


{ مدير ادارة الانتاج }
*عبدالكريم الطرايرة
*




{ ادارة الانتاج }
*زيد مهنا
محمود القدومي
*






الراعي الالكتروني الرسمي

*شـبكــة بـسـمـلـــه* *الانشـاديـّـــة*
*BSMLH.NET* 


{ تصوير فوتوغرافي }
*ابراهيم العلمي

*{ تصميم البنر }
*عمر الجنيدي

*



{ الاشراف العام }*وسيم عواد**
**
*


{ اخــــراج }*ضياء مهنا**
**

*



{إنـتـــــاج }*
***
*قناة كراميش الفضائية للأطفال
*www.karameeshtv.tv



** 


*{ للتحميل }*


*[ جودة عالية ]*

http://www.bsmlh.net/karameesh/clips/eh_el7ala_deya_h.rmvb
~

*[ جودة منخفضة ]*


http://www.bsmlh.net/karameesh/clips/eh_el7ala_deya_h.rmvb


~


*[ مشاهدة مباشرة يوتيوب]*







* رايت كليك + حفظ باسم
* الكليب بالموسيقى

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 


*شـبكـــة* *بـسـمـلــــــه* *الانشـاديـّــــــة*
*BSMLH.NET* 


*تقدّم** وحصريّاً* 


*أنشودة* 


*{ أخي }* 




  
 
 

*أ**د**اء المنشـد* 
*- ماجد الحجّي -* 



  


*{ ألحان }* 

*ماجد الحجي* 




  
*{ كلمات }* 
*الإمام سيد قطب*  


  


*{ التوزيع الفنّي }* 
*عمر الحودي* 


  

*{ المكساج }* 
*عمر الحودي* 


  


*تم التسجيل في استوديوهات* 
*مناهل*
*في المدينة المنورة* 


  

*{ تصميم البانر }* 
*Gardenia* 


  

*{ للتحميل }* 

نسخة الإيقاع : 
http://files-1.bsmlh.net/gift/A5e_P.mp3 
نسخة المؤثرات : 
http://files-1.bsmlh.net/gift/A5e_V.mp3 
نسخة صافية : 
http://files-1.bsmlh.net/gift/A5e.mp3 


* رايت كليب & حفظ باسم

----------


## تحية عسكريه

يسلموا حمادة ما قصرت ويعطيك الف عافيه

----------


## عاشقة الصمت

مشكور كتيييييييييييييير

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*
**
*

*شـبكـــة بـسـمـلــــــه الانشـاديـّــــــة*
*BSMLH**.**NET


*
*تقدّم وحصرياً

نشيد
*
*{ حرث السنين** }*


*لمنشد الشارقة
صالح اليامي
*





 






{ كلمات }
*أ. عجلان ثابت**
*




{ أداء }
*م. صالح اليامي**
**
*



{ ألحان }
*عصام الحميدي**

*


{ كورال }
*عبداللطيف
عبد الاله
الساهر
**
*


{ توزيع ومكساج }*م. عادل هزازي

*





{ تم التسجيل والعمليات الفنية في }
**

*استديوهات العين - جدة* *
*

*هذا العمل تكفّل به الأستاذ القدير محمد القرني كهدية نجاح
للمنشد المهندس صالح اليامي بمناسبة تخرجه من جامعـة
الطائف بمرتبة الشرف الأولى
*



*
*{ شكر خاص }
*المنشد عبدالله الشلوي
المنشد ماهر الزهراني
*




*
**
*{ تصميم البنر }

*أحمد النمري*







*{ لتحميل الأنشودة }*


*[ نسخة الإيقاع ]*

http://www.bsmlh.net/songs/7arth_alsinen_d.mp3



*[ نسخة المؤثرات ]*

http://www.bsmlh.net/songs/7arth_alsinen_ef.mp3




* رايت كليك & حفظ باسم

----------


## Rahma Queen

يسلموووووووووو

----------


## ملكة الاحساس

يسلموووو كتير الله يعطيك العافية

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*





*شـبكـــة بـسـمـلــــــه الانشـاديـّــــــة*
*BSMLH**.**NET*


*وبالتعاون مع*


*منتـديـات يحيـى حـــوى*
*YAHYAHAWWA**.**COM*




*تقدّم وحصرياً*

*الأناشيد الكاملة*

*لألبوم النجاح والأفراح*
*لفرقة مودة الفنية*


*بعنوان*


*{* *هلت الفرحة** }*







 




{ الاشراف الفني }
*سامر عيسى*






{ الاشراف العام }
*الفنان يحيى حوى*






{ الكورال }

*فرقة مودة الفنية*






{ التوزيع والهندسة الصوتية }
*الأستاذ الفنان أيمن الحلاق*






{ تم التسجيل والمكساج في}
*عمان - الأردن*
*0096265654541*



{ الراعي الاعلامي }






{ الراعي الالكتروني }

*شـبكــة بـسـمـلـــه* *الانشـاديـّـــة*
*BSMLH.NET* 










{ تصميم الألبوم }

*عمر الجنيدي*
*www.aljonaidy.deviantart.com*









*{ للتحميل }*
*الألبوم بالإيقاع*


*الآن يمكنكم تحميل الألبوم بالكامل برابط*
*واحد مباشر فقط وبجودة عالية*
*على هذا الرابط :*

http://www.bsmlh.net/album/hallatalfar7a/hallat_alfar7a_album.rar





*~ الأناشيد متفرقة ~*



*{ على دلعونة }*
*كلمات: سامر عيسى | ألحان: تراث | أداء: عمار خياط*

*للتحميل :*
http://www.bsmlh.net/album/hallatalfar7a/01-3aladal3ona.mp3






*{ يا سلام* *}*
*كلمات وألحان: فهد رمضان | أداء: محمد صباهي*

*للتحميل :*



http://www.bsmlh.net/album/hallatalfar7a/02-yasalam.mp3










*{ يا غالي }*
*كلمات: خليل عابد | ألحان: عبد الفتاح عوينات | أداء: محمد نور*

*للتحميل :*

http://www.bsmlh.net/album/hallatalfar7a/03-ya_galy.mp3









*{ صلوا ع محمد }*
*كلمات: عبدالقادر زين الدين | ألحان وأداء: جعفر حوى*

*للتحميل :*

http://www.bsmlh.net/album/hallatalfar7a/04-sallo3amo7amad.mp3








*{ وصلة الأفراح* 
*}*

*كلمات: سامر عيسى | ألحان: تراث | أداء: محمد اسراء & محمد نور*

*للتحميل :*

http://www.bsmlh.net/album/hallatalfar7a/05-wasleh.mp3







*{ علوا الزغاريد*
*}*

*كلمات: سامر عيسى | ألحان: ابراهيم الدردساوي | أداء: عمار خياط*

*للتحميل :*

http://www.bsmlh.net/album/hallatalfar7a/06-3alloalzagared.mp3









*{ نجحنا* 
*}*

*كلمات: خليل عابد | ألحان: أيمن الحلاق | أداء: محمد نور*

*للتحميل :*


http://www.bsmlh.net/album/hallatalfar7a/07-naja7na.mp3












*{ مبروك }*
*كلمات: فهد رمضان | ألحان: لحن يوناني | أداء: جماعية*

*للتحميل :*

http://www.bsmlh.net/album/hallatalfar7a/08-Mabrook.mp3









*[ حقوق ]*

** الى أصحاب المواقع الأخرى والمستخدمين :*

حق نشـر الألبوم كاملاً هو لشبكة بسمله الانشادية ومنتديات يحيى حوى فقـط
ويسمـح بنقــل الرابـط العـام ونقـل المعلومات كاملة معـه مع [ ذكـر المصدر ] 
ولا نعفي أي شـبـكة تـنسـب العمل لنفسها أو تعيـد نشره بحجة توفره على النت
أو تقوم بتعديلات على الملفات الصوتية




*[ تحذير ]*

*يمنع منعاً باتاً طبع أو نسخ أو توزيع هذا الألبوم أو أي جزء منه*
*دون إذن خطي من منتجي وموزعي الألبوم ، و ذلك تحت طائلة*
*المساءلة القانونية في الدنيا والمحاسبة في الآخرة عن حقوق*
*العباد التي يعود فيها حق المسامحة أو العقاب لصاحبها.*







*[ احصل على النسخة الأصلية ]*


يمكنكم الحصول على الألبوم بنسخته الاصلية للأفراح والمناسبات
ودون احتوائه على شعارات صوتية


*وكيل التوزيع في الأردن*



مركز الأثير للأعمال الفنية والتجارية


*مطلوب موزعين من كافة أنحاء العالم*




 






جـزيل الشكر نتقدّم به *لفرقة مودة الفنية* على التعاون المتميّز
وجـزيل الشكر نتقدّم به للمنشد *يحيى حوى* والأستاذ *سامر عيسى*
على التواصل والتعاون وجهودهم المبذولة في رقي الفن الملتزم .



*للتواصل مع* *فرقة مودة الفنية*

mawaddeh@hotmail.com
00962785741899










*آرائكم وملاحظاتكم* *دفع للأمام لتطوير**الفن الملتزم*






 عند النقل يرجى ذكر *المصدر*



**

----------

